# GTR stolen !!!



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Absolutely devastated to find myself in this situation, but my worst nightmare has happened, my 33 GTR has been nicked.

The car has been uplifted on a truck it seems as the neighbours had spotted a white transit van with a flat bed hovering around hours earlier.

Have checked with local councils, dvla and vehicle trace line, no record or updates.

Have reported it to the police, but they seem pretty hopeless tbh.

I'll post a few pictures and list some mods in the car in case somone on here spot the car itself or the parts. In the event you do come across such parts or spot the vehicle please notify the police or update on here











































































The car has the following mods: (if it is stripped for parts)

ARD carbon bucket seat 
Lonza steering wheel
OS Giken squential gearbox
Os Giken quad clutch
HKS GT2835 turbos
GReddy 4 row intercooler
ARC oil cooler
ARC oil catch tank/washer bottle
White Rays wheels TE37s 17X10
Mitchlin pilot sport tyres 
Greddy Fuel rail 
9 point through Dash roll cage wrapped in white foam
Chrome polishe fire extinguisher on roll cage driver side and can be seen from the rear window.
Greddy profec boost control
HKS ignition pulse moniter
Ohline adjustable suspensions (gold)

flipping don't know what else to list

Speed D body kit, front bumper and side skirt refer to the photo
Twin blad aluminium spoiler with aluminium stocks


Anyone with any info please let me know through the forum or contact Ealing police station by calling 101 . quoting reference 0503401/12

Thanks.


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

sorry to hear that. Will keep an eye out and hope you do get it back. Post it on as many car forums as you can and face book etc to get people looking


----------



## Rbentley (Dec 17, 2007)

Where abouts are you?


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Ealing London


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

The parts are quite rare, can't sell most of those without someone noticing.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

BLOODY HELL.


Can't believe you finally posted pictures of it!! 

Sorry to hear this dude, will keep em peeled.

mook


----------



## Rbentley (Dec 17, 2007)

In up in Hertford. will look out

Can you give the Reg?


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm foooooooooooooooooooooked

Can't believe this............ never been this furious ever in my life.

The parts are pretty rare some of them, so I'll keep an eye on ebay and other sites to see if the pop up for sale


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Rbentley said:


> In up in Hertford. will look out
> 
> Can you give the Reg?



Reg : F11 SKY


----------



## Rbentley (Dec 17, 2007)

Sorry mate. I cant see the pics on this computer. Just booted up the laptop and can see the colour and reg on there. Ta...and good luck


A shout gone out to my facebook peeps.


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

Shit the bed mate so sorry to hear about it. Will post up on driftworks as well.


----------



## drewzer (Jun 22, 2009)

Holly shit mate sorry to hear that! Did you just get the os Giken fitted to it after i saw you?


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

Gutted for you, everyone's nightmare, utter bastards,


----------



## GhostWKD (Nov 10, 2010)

So sorry to hear about this - will keep an eye out and repost it on other forums also


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

I have put word out too. Some of those parts are very distinctive.


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Will keep an eye out mate, just down the road in Harrow. Will speak to Ace cafe people as well. 

Hope you find the S********

Best regards Alan


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks a lot guys, any help or a lead will be greatly appreciated.

Can't really describe how I feel now, it's beyond words.


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

I feel for you mate... Was it stolen at night from your driveway or something?
I hope you find her back soon...


----------



## Dave finch (Dec 24, 2011)

Il keep an eye out round here bud


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

post this on as many forums as possible! lets find this car


----------



## alpeag (Dec 1, 2006)

Bas****s!! hope you get the car back. Its too distinctive just to disappear off the planet!


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

freakazoid3 said:


> I feel for you mate... Was it stolen at night from your driveway or something?
> I hope you find her back soon...


yeah literraly uplifted from right outside the house with all these stupid nosy neighbours that you can't fart without them knowing, none of them have seen the car being taken, bad luck !

I'm gutted beyond words mate.

Thanks again chaps, please do help .


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

what a nightmare - hope you get it back in one piece.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Please tell me it was insured?!?


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

*An appeal*

Please guys, if you're a member on any other motoring forum, please do post this and link it to this thread if appropriate.


Really desperate to find my baby back, can't really bring myself to see it gone like that.

Please help!


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

Sorry to hear, hope its found quickly!!


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Mookistar said:


> Please tell me it was insured?!?


Yes it is insured, but they'll never pay what it's worth. Not to mention for a theft claim the insurers will take a very long time to settle the case. They wait for police investigation to be completed etc. It'll prolly take them a year to pay.


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

Bastards


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm guessing the car didn't have a tracker? 

People that steal cars should be shot.


----------



## Dr Meat (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm gutted for you, all I can say is F***ing C***S!


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Holy crap... can't believe that happen especially to a rare car like that.

I don't think there are any other Skyline with Dspeeds kit in the UK... I am sure we can dig it out!
Will spread the words.


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Posted on another car forum and 2 Bike forums :thumbsup:


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

andyc said:


> I'm guessing the car didn't have a tracker?
> 
> People that steal cars should be shot.


Yes it does have a tracker 

And it also has Clifford alarm with dual proximity sensor and a pager messaging system that texts to my phone.

They've towed or loaded the car on a tow truck.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Nige I'm gutted for u. Fingers crossed its found


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Alan said:


> Posted on another car forum and 2 Bike forums :thumbsup:


Thanks a lot Alan, appreciat it.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Was it on your drive or on the road dude?


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

Nigel,

We ve crossed words once or twice but I m gutted to see this, 

I ll post it over another car forum for you, can only hope you get lucky and somehow it's returned,

As has been said the parts list is pretty rare, hopefully it won't come to that it can be returned sooner rather than later....

Thieving cnuts.


J


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

MIKEGTR said:


> Nige I'm gutted for u. Fingers crossed its found


Just havn't got my bearings yet, don't konw what to do, been panicking all over the place.

got a call from the local police, they're saying they'll check the CCTV system round the area and let me know.

Can't believe this ...


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Get any CCTV footage from the local area mate if you can.

Shops or the Police stuff for the center

You might get lucky and get a plate number.

Just a thought 

Ealing has a lot of cameras 

Best regards Alan

DOH you beat me to it.... But do check any local shops that may have cameras the police would not contact them...............


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

james1 said:


> Nigel,
> 
> We ve crossed words once or twice but I m gutted to see this,
> 
> ...



Thanks James, no hard feelings buddy, appreciate your help.


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Cant belive it happend you. Feels like every good Skyline gets stolen these days.

I look for parts almost everyday and sometimes I come across second-hand parts and you have a some nice and rare parts. If I find anything, I`ll post here.

Good luck mate, hope they get caught!


----------



## skylion (Apr 1, 2007)

Nigel, 

I'm so sorry to hear this, I've had a car broken into and I know how shitty it feels, let alone an entire car stolen. I would strongly suggest setting up ebay alerts for the parts in your description so if any of them come up on ebay you'll get instantly notified. I'd also suggest setting up Google alerts, so if they are sold anywhere online you'll get notified.

For what its worth I've put a post up on my website: 

R33 GTR Stolen - REGF11SKY

Hope you get your car back, or the bastards are caught.

Cheers,
Shah


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Alan said:


> Get any CCTV footage from the local area mate if you can.
> 
> Shops or the Police stuff for the center
> 
> ...


Not any CCTV nearby, but there are plenty once you leave the side roads, and for them to go anywhere there's no other way apart from using the main roads to get out of the area and there are many CCTVs around.

Let's hope the police do their bit and spot it on the cameras at least.


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

Nigel-Power said:


> Let's hope the police do their bit and spot it on the cameras at least.



Pressure from you can help this, don't be happy to be palmed off with a crime ref number! 

Keep the pressure on the police for a result! 

As important is getting those pictures out to everyone possible, it's not a car you see and forget easily.

J


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Too many GTR's being stolen lately.

So sorry to hear this Nigel

Robbie


----------



## jabran200 (Sep 5, 2005)

Posted it up on nissangtir, mkivsupra, scoobynet and mx5nutz, itr-dc2, retro rides forums for you Nigel, this is just shit.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

gutted for you mate ;-(


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

Posted on the gtiroc


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

will post it on my facebook page got tons of customers..


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

added nigel....

we can try and share this around facebook news will spread fast

https://www.facebook.com/pages/JM-Imports/113721402065759


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Right, according to a neighbour, two Asian male were going round the car a couple of days ago, they were both wearing Russian style wooly hats, and they asked the neighbour whether the car is for sale and who owns it. To which he responded "I don't think he'd want to sell it" and the boys were apparently doing something with their mobile phones as they were checking the car.

As it happens one of them apparently said to the neighbour that he owns a white R32 GTR as well and that they're from Hounslow area.

I've told the police this, don't know if it helps them find out.







jabran200 said:


> Posted it up on 4 other car forums for you Nigel, this is just shit.


thanks for that mate, appreciat it.


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Post it on Facebook already... hope someone sees it.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Jm-Imports said:


> added nigel....
> 
> we can try and share this around facebook news will spread fast
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/JM-Imports/113721402065759


thanks Jurgen, much appreciated




Nocturnal said:


> Post it on Facebook already... hope someone sees it.



Cheers buddy.


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Jm-Imports said:


> added nigel....
> 
> we can try and share this around facebook news will spread fast
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/JM-Imports/113721402065759


Copied to my FB as well :sadwavey:


----------



## R4LLY (Aug 9, 2006)

I know a few lads from that part of town so will get the word out.

Also just in case, might be worth calling up the docks and telling them to keep an eye out... In case it gets shipped out.

Cars like yours are only gonna be shipped out or stripped for parts....


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Totally gutted for you, ill keep my eye out round here, was this done in broad daylight!!!!?!!!!

Mikey


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

contact customs as they do regular van, truck checks in case it's going abroad. Eastern europe is a hotbed for this. My friends maserati was nicked on his first visit to London and apparently found being transported by truck at dover! 

Police didn't contact customs to warn them, it was only by pure chance and diligence by a customs officer that it was recovered. 

So contact customs as its probably going abroad!


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks guys, I can't thank you enough for helping.

Good point about contacting customs/docks, it's more likely to be shipped abroad or stripped for parts.


----------



## DanW33gtr (Nov 10, 2011)

heart goes out to you mate there is some scum out there makes me soo bloody angry reading about things like this


----------



## scoobytypera (Jul 20, 2008)

Posted on facebook and JPOC

good luck


----------



## zenwahwong56 (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey Nigel,

Really sad to read what has happens mate, hopefully u can find the car back. 

Any thing I can help with five me a shout.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

on the UKlegacy forum

I hope you get it back...


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

zenwahwong56 said:


> Hey Nigel,
> 
> Really sad to read what has happens mate, hopefully u can find the car back.
> 
> Any thing I can help with five me a shout.


Thanks Zen, you live in Hounslow buddy, that seems to be the suspected area as of now, so please do keep an eye out, and spread the word.

Cheers.


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

That is shocking. CCTV is a must nowadays.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Robbie J said:


> on the UKlegacy forum
> 
> I hope you get it back...


thanks Robbie




CSB said:


> That is shocking. CCTV is a must nowadays.


Absolutely !

They don't cost much these days either, it's stupid not to have one, this very incident shows.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Posted on Detailing world also.

Robbie


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

thanks guys for your help


:bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling::


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

Nigel you need to get a facebook page going for this so people can share. once it goes viral in the car community it'll get traction.
Let me know if you want one created?


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

i've just put it on my Facebook page

Nigel


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Doing the rounds in twitter too


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Nigel-Power said:


> Ealing London


Shit!! Gutted mate, yours isn't the one near South Ealing is it?


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

sorry to hear that,i'll keep my ears open to see if anyone in Brum hear's anything, fingers crossed buddy!


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

R32 GTR R32 GTR said:


> Nigel you need to get a facebook page going for this so people can share. once it goes viral in the car community it'll get traction.
> Let me know if you want one created?


Good idea that, 

How do i create one for stolen car though ? :nervous:


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

already done for you mate - Can everyone link to this and share with their friends please - 
https://www.facebook.com/pages/R33-GTR-Stolen-F11-SKY/124884614299985


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

R32 GTR R32 GTR said:


> already done for you mate - Can everyone link to this and share with their friends please -
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/R33-GTR-Stolen-F11-SKY/124884614299985


Oh, cheers for that Vin, computer skills when you need them.

Thanks a lot pal,


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Done!!!!! Lets get these bastards!!!!


----------



## imanuttybstrd (Jun 28, 2011)

thieving twunts 

feel for you mate ...

shared facebook page will pass around ....


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Mikeydinho said:


> Done!!!!! Lets get these bastards!!!!





imanuttybstrd said:


> thieving twunts
> 
> feel for you mate ...
> 
> shared facebook page will pass around ....



Cheers guys.


Please do spread the word as much you can people, I really am in heart attack mode cos of all this.


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

If I was the thieves and Mikey was on their tale I'd be scared!!!uke:
So sorry to here this mate! Let's all work together to make sure you get her back fella!:squintdan
:thumbsup:
Bob


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

fourtoes said:


> If I was the thieves and Mikey was on their tale I'd be scared!!!uke:
> So sorry to here this mate! Let's all work together to make sure you get her back fella!:squintdan
> :thumbsup:
> Bob


Cheers Bobster, appreciate it.


I'm worried already about keeping my RX7 when it's finished later this month.

5 CCTV cameras, tracker, alarm, black jack, immobiliser you name it, I'll get everything.

Just hope the GTR is found though.


----------



## brad88 (Feb 8, 2012)

ive just registered to say that i hope they catch whoever took it and you get the car back as they took it mate, im gutted for you and really do hope it comes back to you...
ive posted it on my facebook and told everyone to share the link, lets get this found....!
brad


----------



## gtr R33 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

Posted on facebook for you.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Thieving scum and in broad daylight. Have a wonder around your local roads and see where the council owned cameras are and make a note of the road name, most of the footage should be recorded and stored for 30 days from what I heard. I know the Police should do this, but no harm doing some police work yourself if it helps find the car.

Anders


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

Nigel, so so sorry to hear about this. Cant imagine how your feeling right now, always admired your car. Really hope you get it back, youve certainly got the support here.

Anyway ive just posted it over on the R32OC for you:
***** R33 GTR just stolen from Ealing London******

Good luck buddy, keep us in the loop

Wills


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

I have link this to facebook, I have posted it on driftworks, passion ford and piston heads..

I hope you catch these fcukers nigel


----------



## kris84 (Dec 16, 2009)

Sorry to here this m8 what is it with people. Have you posted on different forums ect, it seemed to help japspeed when their scooby went missing. what bout posting pics every where youtube, forums ect.


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Mate I'm hurting after reading this, so how you feel I can't even imagine!! Dude I've got my eye out for ya!! If only the police actually cared about these sort of incidents...I'm sure if they really wanted to they'd find her??


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

thanks all for your efforts.


My mind has gone totally blank now, I'm shocked more than anything.

The grannies opposite my house are like meerkats looking out of the window day in day out, but when a huge car is towed away right outside their windnow, they have not seen or heard anything. Unbelievable that out of 30 neighbours on either side of the road, noone has seen how the car just disappeared in thin air.

I'm just waiting to hear something, anything through someone/something.

It's a waiting game now, but I'm beyond upset.


----------



## Ash R33-GTR (Jan 27, 2012)

sorry to hear mate f**king ******s


----------



## andyR43 (Jun 13, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your car mate, it's gutting when your car gets stolen. Hopefully with all the interest being generated they'll drop it like a hot potato. Good luck.


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

fourtoes said:


> If I was the thieves and Mikey was on their tale I'd be scared!!!uke:
> So sorry to here this mate! Let's all work together to make sure you get her back fella!:squintdan
> :thumbsup:
> Bob


Im well up for giving them a good tanning for this, plus I could prob hit them from a mile away

Im up for diving do to dover now. 

Sure you have done it already Nigel but hit all the docks so they know. I dont think they will head there first tho, my guess they got in a garage out of sight. At least for a few hours.
Mikey


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

sorry to hear this

consider my part of east london under surveillance


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

keep sharing the facebook link guys. This is how the Japspeed car was found by sending it viral - https://www.facebook.com/pages/R33-GTR-Stolen-F11-SKY/124884614299985?sk=wall


----------



## gtrkid550 (Nov 4, 2009)

Sorry too hear this i have passed on links to others and clubs! Lets get the thieving cnuts


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

R32 GTR R32 GTR said:


> keep sharing the facebook link guys. This is how the Japspeed car was found by sending it viral - https://www.facebook.com/pages/R33-GTR-Stolen-F11-SKY/124884614299985?sk=wall


Thanks vin.


Fellow members, please do share the facebook page with your friends, it'll help generate big interest in spotting the car. Someone somewhere could see it.

Hope they haven't taken guts of it out yet. :bawling:


----------



## stevepudney (Apr 4, 2003)

Gutted for you mate, it's happened to me so I know how you feel, police found mine 6 weeks later parked up in the thief's garage, they found it when he got nicked for something else.

Posted the facebook link on the GTIROC for you


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

Sorry to hear of your loss Nigel, i've posted a thread up on the Hampshire Jap Cars forum to help spread the word...the only sort of people 'round here that would do this sort of thing are either Eastern European or are of the Travelling variety (no disrespect to anyone but i'm sure even they would agree)...

Are there many European GTR car clubs around? Having a Polish speaking friend helps i will ask them to have a search and sign up for some incase it is being sold abroad. 

Good Luck!!


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Bugger Nigel - fingers crossed


----------



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

Nightmare. Can't imagine how you feel, I really hope you get this beautiful car back.
Posted to Facebook.


----------



## matt33gtr (Jun 19, 2011)

Hope it gets found mate, keep your chin up


----------



## EFFX (Sep 18, 2009)

Shared on my wall, gutted for you.


----------



## BAD GTR (Feb 13, 2003)

Nigel-Power said:


> Thanks vin.
> 
> 
> Fellow members, please do share the facebook page with your friends, it'll help generate big interest in spotting the car. Someone somewhere could see it.
> ...


I woke up in a cold sweat last night thinking that this had happened to me....so my thoughts are with you! Will obviously keep a look out and will share the link on Facebook.

Good luck:thumbsup:


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

I m happy to donate my time as I m sure others to go on a hunt see if anything turns up.....
J


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

Sorry to hear this mate gutted for you. Hope u get it back 

its on VXRONLINE TOO.


----------



## Clive S-P (Aug 8, 2008)

Just heard about this, gutted for you.
Up on FB

Good luck.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

The latest police word was that scrap metal dealers do this sort of thing.

It'll be heartbreaking to see my GTR being scrapped for a couple of hundred pounds. 

Maybe it's worthwhile looking for it int he local scrap yards, made a list of the scrap yards in the surrounding areas. I will have to go searching for it door to door. I can't be relying on the police to find my car.


----------



## BAD GTR (Feb 13, 2003)

Nigel-Power said:


> The latest police word was that scrap metal dealers do this sort of thing.
> 
> It'll be heartbreaking to see my GTR being scrapped for a couple of hundred pounds.
> 
> Maybe it's worthwhile looking for it int he local scrap yards, made a list of the scrap yards in the surrounding areas. I will have to go searching for it door to door. I can't be relying on the police to find my car.


If you formulate a list I would be more than happy to have a look at any near me. Do the Police automatically notify ports for this kind of thing?


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

No way... not this kind of car to scrap surely?

Someone know what it is... if you just want to nick car to scrap you surely will pick a Mondeo as it will have more metal in them.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

BAD GTR said:


> If you formulate a list I would be more than happy to have a look at any near me. Do the Police automatically notify ports for this kind of thing?


Not sure whether they'd notify ports, but ideally they should I would've thought.

The car is immobilised, so it won't drive, but it'll have to be trasnported by a tow truck.


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

Nocturnal said:


> No way... not this kind of car to scrap surely?
> 
> Someone know what it is... if you just want to nick car to scrap you surely will pick a Mondeo as it will have more metal in them.



Agreed, hard to believe that a car of the spec of yours Nigel was just stolen to be melted down. I think they knew what they were stealing...

Really really hope you get it back fella and i hope these people get what they deserve in the end. I know what im wishing upon them right now.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Don't believe scrap dealers would nick a high value car like this. Much easier to pick up old Mondeos as said.

No, the car is either for export or parts. Parts we'll spot.:squintdan
Even photos of proud new owners in other countries are easily seen nowadays!
So I am sure it won't just disappear. It might just take a while to surface.


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

Put on rotaryoc and Skylineoc, really hope you find it mate


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Nigel, words & other people like me can't express or begin to know how your feeling. Many years ago I had a full on track-spec car get stolen & it was like losing a limb so I can empathise. Its all over ebay mate & I've personally added it to many of the forums I'm on as well so we can only hope.

Please feel free to add my name to the lynch mob when we find these people as well.


----------



## ian turbo (Apr 29, 2003)

Nigel , Im really sorry to hear about this  

Its all over my facebook too. 
also pmd you. 

Lets find this car !!!!


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

Nigel dont rely on the police to do everything. Everyone is more than happy to chip in.


----------



## markswebpages (Dec 5, 2007)

Posted on NPOC for what it's worth (you never know i guess)

Hope that you find your car in one piece and that the thieving barstwerds get what they deserve.


----------



## EPRacing (Jul 3, 2007)

Posted on our Facebook thread mate. We have quite a big community in the drift scene around Europe so let's hope some of our friends might have seen it. If it leaves uk and into Europe some of our business clients we deal with will see it as they deal with alot of skyline stuff in their countries. I will send them all an email as well tomorrow morning when im back on my work computer so they are aware of it for you mate. Hopefully we can catch those scum.


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Shared on FB too. I really hope this gets found and the culprits caught. There appears to have been a fair few Skylines stolen just recently- not good.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> Nigel, words & other people like me can't express or begin to know how your feeling. Many years ago I had a full on track-spec car get stolen & it was like losing a limb so I can empathise. Its all over ebay mate & I've personally added it to many of the forums I'm on as well so we can only hope.
> 
> Please feel free to add my name to the lynch mob when we find these people as well.


Thanks speedy bud, as you said the closest description of how I feel would be as if I have lost a part of me.


----------



## ragt20 (Jun 28, 2003)

very gutting to hear mate, hope you manage to find it, have posted up on the AOC, and shared the FB link


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

EPRacing said:


> Posted on our Facebook thread mate. We have quite a big community in the drift scene around Europe so let's hope some of our friends might have seen it. If it leaves uk and into Europe some of our business clients we deal with will see it as they deal with alot of skyline stuff in their countries. I will send them all an email as well tomorrow morning when im back on my work computer so they are aware of it for you mate. Hopefully we can catch those scum.


The European based jap enthusiast would be of great help in case it does make it's way out of the country.

Thanks for that.


----------



## gtroc (Jan 7, 2008)

Omg, iam so sorry to hear this Nigel.
I hope you find her soon, I will visit all my local breakers and scrap metal yards tomorrow.

As someone said don't rely on the police, when my Gts went missing they said there was no CCTV footage which I know was total rubbish as I lived in a very expensive area with CCTV around every corner.

It was found 2 years later just by luck. 

I'm sure you will find your car.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Gutted for you mate...really hope you get the car back and the thieving [email protected]@ards get what they deserve.


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

Did you have a tracker on it??


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Gutted for you Nigel, I hope they get caught soon and you get your pride and joy returned unmarked mate!


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

matt j said:


> Gutted for you Nigel, I hope they get caught soon and you get your pride and joy returned unmarked mate!


Hope so mate, just desperately waiting to hear something.


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

Shit to hear Nigel. I hope they catch the thieving little sods.

Tib


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

They can't get off UK as all goods (big things). will be checked on V5 and invoice. Mine was checked at the channel tunnel during on a flatbed (steering lock issue).

Sorry to hear it. I hope the constabulary will catch these ********.


----------



## jonny8ball (Aug 12, 2007)

Sorry to hear this Nigel. Eyes are peeled this side of the water buddy.


----------



## briancgtr33 (Apr 21, 2009)

man!! gutted for you, wasn't there another one stolen from surrey recently by a big asian guy,nearly ran the owner over getting away..
hope you get it back.. i'll keep my eyes and ears peeled


----------



## FTOM (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi just seen this on face book, sorry to here this, will keep a look out I don't no if this place is In the uk or not but heard about this a while back, did a google search and it said Oxford but if it is the uk may be worth it, any way I'll keep a look out motoringmessageboard.com/topic/64961/stolen-nissan-skyline-from-chch-rego-zq4720]Stolen: Nissan Skyline from chch (rego ZQ4720)[/url]


----------



## IcemanR33GTR (Jul 10, 2010)

Holy Crap !!! What a Nightmare Dude. I will have my eyes wide open if anything pops up in Germany.Hope you get it back in one piece.


----------



## Multics (Apr 27, 2008)

Gutted for you Nigel. I used to see and hear your car very often when I used to live in South Ealing road. I really hope you get your car back in one piece. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Assuming it was taken away on a low loader, they must have lifted it. Otherwise how would they have got it off your drive?
Being in London it's probably passed an anpr camera for either the LEZ or police. Can't bee too many vehicles of that type in that area in such a small window of time?

Mook


----------



## FTOM (Feb 8, 2012)

Oh and if that address is in the uk it is down the road from south Ealing 
The addres in that link is shakespare road, apparently they were stealing skylines and braking them they were keeping them in garage hope this helps


----------



## bazza1 (Aug 18, 2007)

Absolute bastards ! This has really put the frighteners up me now as I was just about to put mine up for sale. 

Hope you get some good news. 


Baz


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

One more set of eyes are now open. Sorry to hear your bad luck.


.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

FTOM said:


> Oh and if that address is in the uk it is down the road from south Ealing
> The addres in that link is shakespare road, apparently they were stealing skylines and braking them they were keeping them in garage hope this helps


Interesting... 

thanks for that.

Shakespear Road in what area though?


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

FTOM said:


> Oh and if that address is in the uk it is down the road from south Ealing
> The addres in that link is shakespare road, apparently they were stealing skylines and braking them they were keeping them in garage hope this helps


That's actually very ineresting....any leads on this?


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Mookistar said:


> Assuming it was taken away on a low loader, they must have lifted it. Otherwise how would they have got it off your drive?
> Being in London it's probably passed an anpr camera for either the LEZ or police. Can't bee too many vehicles of that type in that area in such a small window of time?
> 
> Mook


Definitely loaded on a recovery truck as there were no tyre prints or anything, even the dust gathered around the tyeres wasn't disturbed, it looks as if they've completely lifted the car up like one of them council or dvla trucks do, but them truck cost a lot of money unless hire one, and I don't presume scumbags would have access to such expensive trucks. You'd never tow that car on a low loader it was too low, if they did that it would scrape everywhere and leave paint marks. 

No idea really, but definitely towed away though somehow.


----------



## nismoboy (Dec 30, 2010)

I've just read this Nigel about your car buddy I'm so gutted for you, defo post up pics on my fb & my friends fb. I will also put it up on the bike forums I'm on as well buddy the more we spread the word the more the net will tighten up & the theiving scummy bastards won't be able to move it or even sell a single bolt from it. I've just copy cut pasted your spec list of your car & all the rare parts on to a word document I'm going print it off keep it stuck to my pc screen that way if any 2nd hand parts crop up for sale be on ASAP. Get in touch with the docks & scrapys & even contact your local council cctv operators & supply them a pic of the car as well bro that way they can check there footage around your area. Drive around any industrial estates & check they got cameras & contact the cctv operators that way they can check for you also. Go around looking for small time garages as well as you never know what could be lurking around the back. It's bound to surface somewhere bro as its so unique not to.

Thinking positive buddy we as a forum will get these ****ers & hell mend them as if I came across them I would snap both there wrists so they would be able to wipe there arses never mind stealing another car again ever.

I thoughts are with you mucker. 

Dave


----------



## brutalbobby (Sep 1, 2003)

The skyline was without doubt stolen to order, and without doubt for its parts as its easily identified.
Firstly i would raise the question with myself 0f how many enquiries there have been about the car, and especially if someone came to view the vehicle previous to it being stolen. 
Perhaps you may have their contact details so you can do some private investigation of your own, check out their home address make some enquiries in the street, ie ask neighbours in a general term "do you know where so and so lives with the gtr".
Co incidentally it may come about that his GTR engine has just blown up,
Or just follow that person as they will not be able to hold themselves back from seeing their new acquisition or their old vehicle being re built.
Is there any local knowledge of a skyline gtr engine blowing up. 
Also when a car is taken like this where the owner is aware of the theft straight away the thief usually parks it up within 10 miles of the theft due to police response times and the threat of the vehicle having tracker attached.They can keep their own observations on it to see if it gets recovered. 
Shopping center's or out of town retail parks are a good place to start looking, as even a gtr as nice as this one can blend in to the untrained eye.
I know you've probably thought of all this or perhaps I've missed it and it's already been said but if not i hope it helps.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

brutalbobby said:


> The skyline was without doubt stolen to order, and without doubt for its parts as its easily identified.
> Firstly i would raise the question with myself 0f how many enquiries there have been about the car, and especially if someone came to view the vehicle previous to it being stolen.
> Perhaps you may have their contact details so you can do some private investigation of your own, check out their home address make some enquiries in the street, ie ask neighbours in a general term "do you know where so and so lives with the gtr".
> Co incidentally it may come about that his GTR engine has just blown up,
> ...


yep, two Asian male had approached the car pretending they admired it and have asked the neighbour how fast/powerful etc it is and what sort of money the owner wants for it if he wanted to sell it as they were looking to buy one.
Definitely them, couldn't be anyone else.


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

Scumbags.


----------



## Wilkeh (Feb 9, 2012)

I am truly gutted for you here mate. 

Just to let you know this has come across a few car forums now (Cliosport and Civic Type-R forums mainly)

It won't be just this forum looking now, I have spread the word across as many forums as I could. The more people we have looking out for the vehicle and the parts the better. I really hope someone finds these scumbags. Best of luck mate, my fingers are crossed for you


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Wilkeh said:


> I am truly gutted for you here mate.
> 
> Just to let you know this has come across a few car forums now (Cliosport and Civic Type-R forums mainly)
> 
> It won't be just this forum looking now, I have spread the word across as many forums as I could. The more people we have looking out for the vehicle and the parts the better. I really hope someone finds these scumbags. Best of luck mate, my fingers are crossed for you


Thanks a lot mate, very much appreciated.

Let's just hope I get a hint of some sort at least, doesn't seem like I'll be going to sleep at all tonight.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

I can only say sorry although these mere words will be of no comfort to you.

This theft has been plastered on Civiclife.net and Facebook too so we will all work together to keep an eye out for you.

Not that I am from that part of London, but there is a place called Gilette Corner somewhere where some guys congregate with their cars on Friday/Saturday nights iirc. Maybe an idea to check there to see if any rumours or gossip are being spread.

Will keep an eye out here in East London and tell my friends too to do the same.

Hope you find her and in one piece.

Best wishes..


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Kadir said:


> I can only say sorry although these mere words will be of no comfort to you.
> 
> This theft has been plastered on Civiclife.net and Facebook too so we will all work together to keep an eye out for you.
> 
> ...


In fact the Gillette corner boys seem to be the suspect who've stolen it.

I know where they all gather up on Friday nights, Currys car park on the A4, will pop down there and pay them a visit.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

The two Asian guys you mentioned earlier on in the thread sound fishy. They wouldn't have been there by chance. Hopefully Gillette Corner musters up something for you..

I shall in the meantime as said, keep an eye out for you here in the East end..


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Kadir said:


> The two Asian guys you mentioned earlier on in the thread sound fishy. They wouldn't have been there by chance. Hopefully Gillette Corner musters up something for you..
> 
> I shall in the meantime as said, keep an eye out for you here in the East end..


Yeah you wouldn't just stand by a car for 5 minutes asking a random person how good it is nor offer to buy someone's car parked in front of their house, sounds silly to me. At least they've exposed themselves.

They'll be found out soon, just hope the car will be in one piece by that time.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Fingers crossed here for you.

I had my Civic VTi stolen over 10 years ago from right outside my house. Was a disgusting feeling. So I know how you must be feeling. Let us hope your car can be returned to you soon..


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Got some interesting info from the locals, and details have been passed on to the police. 

So what's police's role in this instance? Waiting to come across the car by chance basically or not bother with it at all. Pathetic really.

The CCTVs as I was told, remains the only powerful tool for them, so hopefully that should initiate a positive lead.


----------



## erol20 (Jul 2, 2008)

I truly feel for you Nigel! We have thousands of members on here so hopefully somthin will come up.

Ill keep my eyes open and post this up on my facebook too. Start up a well detailed group and post all this up. Spread it through as many members, friends, family that you can and hope it goes viral! That way they may s**t themselves and dump it sumwhere ready for the police to find.

Hope u get some closure on this as I'd want the kill the twoc'in f**kers!!

If you already have a group goin, then pm me and ill give u my name and add ill tag on and pass it through my mates too.

You now have eyes in Staffordshire!!

ERL


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Crikey !! only just seen this,really feel for you Nigel.

Car is way too unique,i am sure you'll get it back.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

:bawling:

Hope you find it mate.
Its on a few forums for you now so lets hope someone knows something


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

So these 2 Asian men are obviously scanning the forums and places like Autotrader, ebay in search for there next car.

I am thinking that it may take a bit of time but a sting op could be needed along with cctv monitoring the car at all times and a covert camera on the dash.
They dont seem to bothered about being seen/talking to people in public as 9 times out of 10 there descriptions wouldnt be remembered.

Its just that these Skylines are so appealing to theives and to be honest I am getting tired of the theiving [email protected] getting away with it.

Robbie


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

*MAGIC* said:


> So these 2 Asian men are obviously scanning the forums and places like Autotrader, ebay in search for there next car.


I doubt it,this car was not for sale and there are very few pictures of it.

More a case,that its not parked in a garage and word gets round that a nice GT-R is parked up a lot of the time,so an easy target.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

asiasi said:


> I doubt it,this car was not for sale and there are very few pictures of it.
> 
> More a case,that its not parked in a garage and word gets round that a nice GT-R is parked up a lot of the time,so an easy target.



Ok not Nigels but the last 2 stolen that I know of on this forum were for sale.

Robbie


----------



## JayJay (Apr 19, 2010)

Shit mate. I'll keep a eye out for you mate


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear this nigel. Had something similar happen and you just feel violated and disgusted, I truely hope she turns up for you, linked fb,
did I read that you said you had a tracker on it?


----------



## whitehead (Feb 9, 2012)

Nigel,

Im off a fiesta forum, but i work in shipping.

If you need any contact numbers for ports / customs let me know and ill provide some of them are quite hard to get hold of.

Obvious docks are 
Felixstowe
Southampton
Thamesport
Liverpool

Obviously for each dock you have a set of customs dedicated to it.


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

whitehead said:


> Nigel,
> 
> Im off a fiesta forum, but i work in shipping.
> 
> ...


Nice idea bud!!!:wavey:

Also posted on my facebook page, im pretty sure if we all do this the thing will soon be a household name and no one will be able to sell it on or get away with shipping it out of blightey! Lets use THE POWERS of FB for some good for once!!!!
:thumbsup:
bob


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

for those that dont have it, the facebook link is - https://www.facebook.com/pages/R33-GTR-Stolen-F11-SKY/124884614299985


----------



## supralad (Feb 9, 2012)

posted on facebook and shared.

good luck in finding


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

List of fixed CCTV cameras in the borough of Ealing here

Fixed CCTV Camera Locations - a Freedom of Information request to Ealing Borough Council - WhatDoTheyKnow


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Just a thought do you know the chassis number?
Not sure about 33's but on 32's it's stamped on the rear bulkhead.
Quite tricky to get rid of without quite a bit of effort!

Bob


----------



## FTOM (Feb 8, 2012)

Hey sorry for l8 reply I saw it on the Internet about a guy a month ago had his stollen, from what I can make out his was stolen in chch short for somthing but from what I found Christ church in Oxford, but a lot the places are in Canada associated with this, the full address given was 84 shakespare road, some guys skyline was found down there and few other people's, he sounds like a breaker, and apparently has 2 skylines out side his house if u put in google, stollen Nissan skyline or stollen skyline in ch ch, u may see what I saw. I put my location as home in google maps and 84 shakespare road in location it showed me its location near London, then I changed the location to south Ealing and it was practically next door to it, if I was u I would take the trip down there to have a look your car must be worth 15,000+


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

Mate I feel so sorry for you, makes me feel sick!
I just hope somehow you manage to find it.

Absolute ******s!


----------



## FTOM (Feb 8, 2012)

This is one of the posts:

#8	My mates GTR got stolen out of his drive way last wednesday early hours in the morning in chch we had a tip of and went to this house be cause the cops wouldnt come and the car wasnt there but they have a garage full of skyline parts feel free to go visit them 84 shakespare roadchch flat 4 and the last flat as well there is 2 gtr up there drive way atmwe know they know where my mates car is but they wont tell us and cops wont do any think these people are well known skyline theifs in chch and are getting away with it so we should all go togethere and confront them we all want our cars back and the police wont help us it even says these boys have it on there face book pages now how stupid is that .	
Driver_madaz51

Jan 8, 2012, 12:33 pm


----------



## Multics (Apr 27, 2008)

I never liked the evo and skyline guys meeting at the shell garage / currys at gilette corner. Not saying it's them but some of them were very dodgey. One thing for sure is that you can't rely on the five-0, you have to do your own investigation which I'm sure that's what you're doing. If you suspect the two Asian guys, chances are that they're local and words can spread fast.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Defo worth a look at that Shakespeare road address. Also worth googling stolen cars in Ealing. There was a place in bucks last year that got shut down for stripping stolen cars


----------



## GhostWKD (Nov 10, 2010)

Mookistar said:


> Defo worth a look at that Shakespeare road address. Also worth googling stolen cars in Ealing. There was a place in bucks last year that got shut down for stripping stolen cars


Think that shakespeare road lead is a duff one tbh - had a quick google and think that was one stolen in NZ - it refers to flats and 2 gtr's outside, but shakespeare road nr ealing on google street maps is just a residential road with no flats (or at least none that look like flats)

Edit: Not to mention it keeps refering to chch which is christchurch


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

FTOM said:


> This is one of the posts:
> 
> #8	My mates GTR got stolen out of his drive way last wednesday early hours in the morning in chch we had a tip of and went to this house be cause the cops wouldnt come and the car wasnt there but they have a garage full of skyline parts feel free to go visit them 84 shakespare roadchch flat 4 and the last flat as well there is 2 gtr up there drive way atmwe know they know where my mates car is but they wont tell us and cops wont do any think these people are well known skyline theifs in chch and are getting away with it so we should all go togethere and confront them we all want our cars back and the police wont help us it even says these boys have it on there face book pages now how stupid is that .
> Driver_madaz51
> ...


Not to speculate, but ive google street view this and there is a garage inbetween two houses (green mk3 golf in the pic) Rosebank motors. Where would they keep the cars? on the road or at that Rosebank garage?


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

GhostWKD said:


> Think that shakespeare road lead is a duff one tbh - had a quick google and think that was one stolen in NZ - it refers to flats and 2 gtr's outside, but shakespeare road nr ealing on google street maps is just a residential road with no flats (or at least none that look like flats)
> 
> Edit: Not to mention it keeps refering to chch which is christchurch


Gutting!!! Any other leads anyone? 

Nigel have you been to your local shops or anywhere with CCTV from both ends of your road? If the went left or right out of your street there has to be somewhere that has CCTV, even to get a shot of the trailer. Duff plates will have been used unless there thick!!! But still worth the try.
Mikey


----------



## herman (Apr 1, 2007)

really really gutted to hear this mate.my 2p worth.id head for this shakspear road address and definatly take afew mates and have agood look round,if it isnt there id ask very "polietely" if he knows because i think your best bet is going to be word and mouth within the circules these guys move in.best of luck in getting it bk mate.. goes without saying i"ll also keep my eyes open.


----------



## SceneZx (Feb 9, 2012)

Hey i saw this on UKFN and im truely sorry to hear this.

My Dad works for a big Shipping and Forwarding Agency in the UK, Il have a word with him today see if we cant get this sent about through email or by phone to them, its very easy to get a car in a container and out the country, hes heard about it many a times. Just speculation, but it sounds as if they were trying to get it out the country, it would go out the southern ports for deep sea voyages he reckons, which he unfortunately doesnt do much business with, but it might be worth getting in touch with some, and seeing if you can get a email sent down. I hope you find the car, il keep my eyes open either way!


----------



## whitehead (Feb 9, 2012)

Ok dinner time so a little more info on what i said earlier.

Done as per below


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Any garages under railway arches in your area?

PS What exactly is "a white transit van with a flatbed"? One or two vehicles? The garage may need to be large enough to fit a flatbed, or the car may be still on top of the flatbed parked up somewhere.


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Unfortunately not knowing where it is, is the worst thing about having a car (or in my case a boat), stolen. I wouldn't be suprised if it's not just tucked away in a lock-up somewhere until things quieten down and it's maybe even somewhere close by as they wouldn't have wanted to drive far with it in full view on the flatbed.

I eventually got my boat back, it went through a few different "owners" until it was in the hands of an innocent purchaser, he took it into a marina for work and they instantly spotted the altered serial number.

Hopefully you will hear something soon, good luck?


----------



## Umar (Jul 5, 2005)

Whitehead pal and other forum peeps who have posted ideas/locations/leads on here....

Please Pm Nigel instead and Remove your posts.

The F***ERS could be on this site reading this thread.


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

So sorry Nigel, it's all over my Facebook page and has huge coverage, if that helps at all 
I actually saw the car recently (a few weeks ago) in the flesh for the 1st time, parked up in South Ealing as I was heading to Brentford Football ground, it looked superb sat there


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Nigel, have you plotted the most obvious route from your road and looked to see if any shops have CCTV, or if there are any private CCTV camera on the route. Time is against you as some people only store 3 or 4 days worth of data. get out there!


----------



## slacker (Dec 10, 2007)

Sorry to hear this. Be *VERY* vigilant as to what info you are sharing on this. The thieves can keep one step ahead if they see this thread.


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

Sorry to hear this. So gutted for you mate! 

Ill keep an eye out east london


----------



## alkesh_inc (Nov 10, 2006)

dude i just saw this. im gutted for you and only a couple miles down the road from me.....ill keep them peeled

if there is anything i can do, please let me know


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Latest from the police.

Seems like a well-coordinated operation, the suspected tow truck's registeration does not match the make of the truck, but seems a cloned one belonging to a company up north, they have used that registration plate on the tow truck to lift it up.

I asked many questions, but as of now, the police are not giving me much information, but they said they will do all they can to locate the suspected truck with a false VRM.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Mookistar said:


> Nigel, have you plotted the most obvious route from your road and looked to see if any shops have CCTV, or if there are any private CCTV camera on the route. Time is against you as some people only store 3 or 4 days worth of data. get out there!


Yes, about 10 of us were patrolling the surrounding areas and backstreets, industrial units, backstreet garages, breakers yards, the boys are still looking for it literally on the hunt.


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Nigel-Power said:


> I asked many questions, but as of now, the police are not giving me much information, but they said they will do all they can to locate the suspected truck with a false VRM.


Which unless they've been given more intel or more witnesses have come forward it will be like finding a needle in a haystack, especially if they have changed plates on the truck again. Plus your local police will have to liase with other forces as well.

Sorry to be doom & gloom geezar but lets just hope that someone out there knows something or sees something :thumbsup:


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

Sorry to hear about this  I hope you get your car back


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> Which unless they've been given more intel or more witnesses have come forward it will be like finding a needle in a haystack, especially if they have changed plates on the truck again. Plus your local police will have to liase with other forces as well.
> 
> Sorry to be doom & gloom geezar but lets just hope that someone out there knows something or sees something :thumbsup:


What's important is tracing the route/direction of where the truck was heading, and a rough destination of where it ended up or was seen without a load after.

Finding the truck in a way is the same as finding the car itself, the police is on it though.


----------



## Gary_GTR_R35 (Jul 29, 2011)

*Mate steeling a man's pride and joy must be one of the best reasons for bring back public hanging!!* :chairshot

Gutted for you!!


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

One of the locals gave me the registration of the suspected transporter, I don't know wherther it matches that of what the police has got, but according to one local resident who came running to me early on with the registration written down on a piece of paper. Details have been passed on to Chiswick Police station who are now dealing with the case.



F6 ALG


----------



## Rbentley (Dec 17, 2007)

RAC Data check has this as a:

FORD TRANSIT 350 LWB

FORD TRANSIT 350 LWB - Google Search


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Nigel-Power said:


> One of the locals gave me the registration of the suspected transporter, I don't know wherther it matches that of what the police has got, but according to one local resident who came running to me early on with the registration written down on a piece of paper. Details have been passed on to Chiswick Police station who are now dealing with the case.
> 
> 
> 
> F6 ALG


This is the type of vehicle on the insurance database? Might help?

The details on the MID are:

Vehicle Make/Model:	FORD TRNSIT/TRUCK
Vehicle Type:	COMMERCIAL VEH/VAN

Hope it works out well for you:sadwavey:

Dave.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Seems the description from the neighbours and the registration are a good match.


----------



## Rbentley (Dec 17, 2007)

This is the beavertail recovery version

FORD TRANSIT 350 LWB - Google Search


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

So they've hooked up the winch cable on the tow eye and dragged it on to the flat bed it seems, with hand brake on and car immobilised.

Probably broken the front bumper to get it on (the least of my worries atm), no way it'll go on that truck easily, it'll take time. At least 5 minutes to load it on.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

fourtoes said:


> Just a thought do you know the chassis number?
> Not sure about 33's but on 32's it's stamped on the rear bulkhead.
> Quite tricky to get rid of without quite a bit of effort!
> 
> Bob


Chassis number engraved on the bulkhead of engine bay reads:


BCNR33-009254


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

I used a beaver truck to recover mine because it was an emergency and it ripped off my front splitter, there is no way that the car was loaded on quietly it would be making a lot of noise with the splitter scraping the bed of the truck all the way up.


----------



## dylan (Jan 12, 2006)

nigel so sorry to hear about it. ok when i had my garage it was burgled and around 30grand worth of snapon tools stolen the robbers left a trail of tools that they must have dropped running away so me and my mates followed it and it lead to a gypsy caravan sight i dont no if that is an option if u go around checking caravan sights. just be careful wen u do cause they dont like outsiders


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

dylan said:


> nigel so sorry to hear about it. ok when i had my garage it was burgled and around 30grand worth of snapon tools stolen the robbers left a trail of tools that they must have dropped running away so me and my mates followed it and it lead to a gypsy caravan sight i dont no if that is an option if u go around checking caravan sights. just be careful wen u do cause they dont like outsiders


Yes, I've got 10 people at large on a mission of finding the car, and let me tell you, they don't joke around, whoever has taken the car will pay a heavy price for it.

Just need more leads.


----------



## Marlon88 (Sep 20, 2008)

Really really sad for you. Wish I could help! I shared the link on my facebook and on a popular JDM facebook page in Malta (Europe), in case someone see something for sale. The most common port we use when we drive outside Uk is Dover, so I'd recommend to let someone know from that area. Hope you find the car soon and the fu**ers who nicked your car.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Mikeydinho said:


> Gutting!!! Any other leads anyone?
> 
> Nigel have you been to your local shops or anywhere with CCTV from both ends of your road? If the went left or right out of your street there has to be somewhere that has CCTV, even to get a shot of the trailer. Duff plates will have been used unless there thick!!! But still worth the try.
> Mikey


Yes, a few cctv have been watched, one in particular seems interesting with two Asian male wearing wooly hats buying cigarettes some days before the incident, which cooincides with what I have heard from neighours about two Asian guys parking their car up the road, then walking down to have a look at the car.

Police will examine it further.


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

has customs at the docks been informed yet?


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

JTJUDGE said:


> has customs at the docks been informed yet?


Yes, they have. Several of them.

No way out for them. They will not take the car out of the country, that's not gonna happen as per the customs officers I have spoken to. Goods in containers are thoroughly checked specially car parts.


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

so it can't be sold as it's too well known, there isn't much point trying to change the looks of the car to sell it on as it would cost too much money. Looks like their only option would be to break it. Can ebay be notified?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

It'll be stripped and crushed. Parts may be exported or sold privately.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Quite a few interesting developments. I can't discuss much here, but the car seems to have been nicked on order, in exchange for silly money.

Don't be surprised if it's in fact another GTR owner, perhaps a member on here too.


----------



## nissan junky (Sep 24, 2008)

just spead the word abit more for you buddy, hope you find it and give the scum a good kicking


----------



## Clive S-P (Aug 8, 2008)

Nicked to order makes sense, but surely it would have to be going out of the UK.

Your car is far to distinctive to see the light of day in the UK without someone recognising it.

Above all I really hope you get it back in one piece, but secondly I really hope that it isn't someone from this forum, that would be awful, especially if it's someone we 'know'.


----------



## hwoarang2009 (Apr 20, 2011)

This is poor poor news.. Scumbags of today.. Cant imagine the pain your goin thru.


----------



## toonarmy (Apr 14, 2008)

sorry to hear this mate, will keep an eye out in the midlands. also keep checking places like gumtree in case bits pop up on there.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 11, 2011)

Nigel, Just spotted this on Mazda Rotary, Gutted for you mate! I hope you get things sorted. I can't think of anything more infuriating! 

Steve


----------



## fozi.g (Sep 3, 2007)

Ahh man so sorry to hear about your misfortune. Thieving scum bastards. I hope they rot in there own shit. I'm based in south London so i'll defo keep an eye out mate.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone for sharing this link on other forums and social networking sites.


Need to identify two Asian male from Hounslow area. Their mates apparently have scoobys and evo's in Hounslow/Histon area.

Anyone who lives around the area and hears anything about the car, please notify me.

Cheers.


----------



## Ropey (Jun 17, 2005)

Really sad to see this thread. I had my R33 GTR stolen from Crawley a few months ago. I am 100% certain the people involved are using this forum so discretion is probably wise.

Nigel, just about to send you a PM


----------



## RadoGTST (Jul 5, 2010)

Nigel-Power said:


> Quite a few interesting developments. I can't discuss much here, but the car seems to have been nicked on order, in exchange for silly money.
> 
> Don't be surprised if it's in fact another GTR owner, perhaps a member on here too.



Fingers crossed mate, fingers crossed...
Hopefully all the info you have will lead you somewhere.
I know there's not much I can help you with, but if anything - I'm just a phonecall/10mins away.


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

hi mate

been thinking about this all day and kinda scares me that someone could just lift a car away like that. i really really hope you get your motor back mate and those theiving c***ts get what they deserve! really makes me angry.

anyway dude i hope you have some good news about your car soon.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

RadoGTST said:


> Fingers crossed mate, fingers crossed...
> Hopefully all the info you have will lead you somewhere.
> I know there's not much I can help you with, but if anything - I'm just a phonecall/10mins away.


Cheers Radek,

A lot of informative hints are accumulating now to form a sensible chain of events as it were, leading to the theft of the car.

Two Asian guys are the main suspect and seem to have committed a similar crime before with exactly the same sort of procedure.

The net is closing on them with cctv evidence and so on. 

fingers crossed.


----------



## ragt20 (Jun 28, 2003)

am in the Hounslow / Heston area mate, will keep an eye out round here


----------



## JayR33 (Jul 17, 2011)

Cant think of a worse thing then your pride and joy getting taken like that.

I will keep an eye out across the pond in Germany and let you know if i see anything.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

ragt20 said:


> am in the Hounslow / Heston area mate, will keep an eye out round here


That'll be very helpful mate, if you do know the boys who gather up at Gillette corner on the weekends, you might as well spread the word amongst them. Pretty sure there will be some colorful info to be had.

Hounlsow/Heston is one of the main suspect areas.

Thanks buddy.


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Really sorry to hear this, gutted for you mate. Will of course keep eyes and ears open.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Nicked to order sounds about right. (Some people stopped their bikes to take shots of mine with iPhone cameras and I felt uncomfortable.) Change of colour = Spray shops. 

The towing eye must have been a really attractive bonus, though. Unscrewable/Removable ones an idea.

PS My Mullah friend told me they will be going to Hell unless they give it back.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Just seen this on Celica-Club, so the link is definitely going EVERYHERE, wish you the best of luck


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Thrust said:


> PS My Mullah friend told me they will be going to Hell unless they give it back.


The suspects are believed to live in Hounslow, so I can't see the threat of an eternity in hell bothering them :thumbsup:


----------



## whitehead (Feb 9, 2012)

If they loaded into one of those van **** knows how the neighbors haven't heard anything!

will PM again regarding customs.


----------



## bucharest (Sep 18, 2010)

hope you get it back mate, and the thieves get hung by the balls


----------



## Multics (Apr 27, 2008)

Informed two petrolhead friends who live in Hounslow, they're on the look out too.


----------



## GTR33-MP (Dec 29, 2004)

Hope you get yr motor back... will share link on FB and other forums.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

^Thanks to all of you who've made the effort.

guys please do keep sharing the link on other sites as well talking about it to other car enthusiasts.

According to some sources the car is still in or around London area hidden in a garage. Presumably a workshop or a body shop of some kind in Middlesex/greater London area.


The bonnet, and the rear bumper of the car have vents in them so they can be identified easily.

Any advert for an OS Giken sequential gearbox would be another hint, as well as white Rays TE37s 17X10.5 

If you do hear anything please notify us immediately.

Thanks a lot everyone for your help but please do continue to look out for it.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Really sorry to hear this Nigel. 

Hope you get the car back and the people who have taken it get a good kicking.


----------



## VIPER666 (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi Nigel, 

I've just signed up to GTROC so I can be kept up to date with your cars situation. 

I'm gutted for you as I envy the GTR owners. I'm from Celica-Club UK (Same place as LiamGTR) 

We are all aware of your situation on Celica-Club and wish you the very best of luck with recovering. We have members who live local to your area who arekeeping their eye's peeled.

Myself I'm from Newcastle pretty far away but if this car passes me on any of these roads it will no doubt catch my eye. 

I remember the last car I read about being stolen was a JAPSPEED Impreza from a JAPSPEED event, and the ammount of people involved in tracking that car down... even when unique parts had been removed the car was still found and recovered. 

Looks like you have alot of help from the GTROC already and many other clubs have been informed about this.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

VIPER666 said:


> Hi Nigel,
> 
> I've just signed up to GTROC so I can be kept up to date with your cars situation.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, any help and ifno is greatly appreciated, the online motoring enthusiast have been great help so far and hopefully this will substantially increase the chances of it being tracked down somewhere.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Nigel-Power said:


> ^Thanks to all of you who've made the effort.
> 
> guys please do keep sharing the link on other sites as well talking about it to other car enthusiasts.
> 
> ...




Hi Nigel
Have you called people who are in the legitimate business of stripping Skylines - as a just in case. I feel for you and am gutted as I would roam the streets with a shotgun if any ****ers nicked mine !!


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Steve said:


> Hi Nigel
> Have you called people who are in the legitimate business of stripping Skylines - as a just in case. I feel for you and am gutted as I would roam the streets with a shotgun if any ****ers nicked mine !!


Far too many crooks and cowboys out there, the simple answer would be No even if I did contact the breakers.



I'm willing to offer a reward of £2000 for any reliable information leading to the theft of the car and the current whereabouts of where it's hidden.

Anyone with solid information please do get in touch.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Might be worth circulating the serial number of the OSG box Nigel, if nothing else it may lead back to the rest of the car???


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

matt j said:


> Might be worth circulating the serial number of the OSG box Nigel, if nothing else it may lead back to the rest of the car???


Do not have the serial number in hand, I contacted the previous owner to see if he has the stamped number on the box. That'll be of great help, waiting to hear from him.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

keeping fingers crossed for you Mate


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Does anybody know if a switched off mobile phone can be tracked ? :nervous:


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Nigel-Power said:


> Does anybody know if a switched off mobile phone can be tracked ? :nervous:


Not possible I am afraid


.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Nigel-Power said:


> Does anybody know if a switched off mobile phone can be tracked ? :nervous:


No, it can't. 

Why was the tracker of no use?


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

blank:


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

......


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

error


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Your only hope nige is if they power it up. Even the you'll struggle to get the data


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

edited: :thumbsup:


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Mookistar said:


> Your only hope nige is if they power it up. Even the you'll struggle to get the data


Hope so mate, been ringing it mad, but it just cuts off with a weird repetitive beep. Didn't have voice mail diversion on it.


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

If you still need the link just let me know.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

...............


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

I stand corrected, how does this work when the phone is off? Or is off not really off, just on standby?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

If its in a container or indoors your cooked tho.


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Edit: best to remove leads. Don't want to tip them off.


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

R32 Combat said:


> I stand corrected, how does this work when the phone is off? Or is off not really off, just on standby?


.......


----------



## DanW33gtr (Nov 10, 2011)

ill be keeping look out in essex mate still cant believe it :bawling:


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Phone is not trackable, they've taken the sim out  

Unable to locate device.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Have you got the Imei number?


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Mookistar said:


> Have you got the Imei number?


not with me, but my bank does, as it's insured through them as an incentive for their current account.

Will get it of them tomorrow.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

It's worth giving that to the police. If it ever gets found it may lead back to the thieves, even if the car is long gone


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Mookistar said:


> It's worth giving that to the police. If it ever gets found it may lead back to the thieves, even if the car is long gone


Correct. 

They won't be stupid enough to keep the phone, so they'll sell it. if it ever gets found, it'll lead to who it was sold by etc hence lead to the car theft.

very slim chance though.


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm sure even if they have taking the sim out they still can get 
the last location


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

think there may be to much info going out on this thread. 

The theifs ar most probo watching this thread. I would bet that they or who ever the car has been stolen for is a member on here. Possible even a well known owner ! who knows? 


Anyway, if i was reading this thread and was seeing that there is a phone oin eth car and you may be able to trace it by sim so the sim goes missing and then it come to light that we can trace through imie number and then add in the tracker etc,

well the car will simply end up being burnt to remove finger prints etc. What good is that? the car is destroyed and no trace to the criminals for justice. 


Really think the thread needs toning down on leeds etc as you dont want to give away to much info. Well that is if you want to find the car in one piece.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

^^matty speaks the truth.

Maybe the Staff can set this thread up to restrict access to newly signed up members or guests?


----------



## skyliner56 (Jan 13, 2006)

Kadir said:


> ^^matty speaks the truth.
> 
> Maybe the Staff can set this thread up to restrict access to newly signed up members or guests?



could be a long term member though  thread needs editing to remove some of the info.

Sorry to hear about your car il keep an eye out over this way. hope it gets found soon!


----------



## slacker (Dec 10, 2007)

mattysupra said:


> think there may be to much info going out on this thread.
> 
> The theifs ar most probo watching this thread. I would bet that they or who ever the car has been stolen for is a member on here. Possible even a well known owner ! who knows?
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

^^True say.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

it'll will be toned down, let them have the car I say, fair play to them if they can get away with it.

They do read this thread which keeps them one step ahead of the game. 

Didn't really have a choice but to get help through here. 

They'll eventually be caught up sooner or later. Unless they dump the car somewhere and let me have it back.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Make them an offer Nigel.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Nigel-Power said:


> it'll will be toned down, let them have the car I say, fair play to them if they can get away with it.
> 
> They do read this thread which keeps them one step ahead of the game.
> 
> ...




Nigel, i really do hope they just dump the car. At least then you can get your parts back. End of the day the car itself is not worth a great amount of money but the bits attached to it are. Again the parts are specialist parts that you and even i who has never seen your car in the flesh would reconnise if they came up for sale. 



Im worried tho that if they are reading this thread its at the point now that they will burn the car. Really would hate for that to happen. Yes you will have your insurance payout but you know yourself that you will not get back what you want and it owes. 

Personally i would tone it down now and ask for any leading info to be sent by PM, i then hope to read on here in a few days time that you have found your car or even better (in my eyes) found who took it. i dont want to sound all gangster and all that crap, but eye for a eye, well i really believe in . They owe you a high spec R33 and that is what i would be getting back. Enough said.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Mookistar said:


> Make them an offer Nigel.



Well the reward is there, but honestly I would give £5,000 for them to give the car back if it is untouched. And I won't take no action against them.

They can collect the ransom when the car shows up. Or show me where the car is and once I have seen it and confirmed it's there, I will exchange the cash with them.

Sounds like a hollywood scene, but I would really do that, so long as they bring the car back untouched.

I doubt they can sell the car or even the parts for that amount.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Nigel-Power said:


> Well the reward is there, but honestly I would give £5,000 for them to give the car back if it is untouched. And I won't take no action against them.
> 
> They can collect the ransom when the car shows up. Or show me where the car is and once I have seen it and confirmed it's there, I will exchange the cash with them.
> 
> ...



thats a good offer mate, and if they are reading this thread they would be stupid to turn it down. The parts will be reconnised so nobody will want them or will be double stupid to bolt to there car. 

Good look, and if the theifs are reading this, take nigels offer !


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

Wish u get it back in one piece mate.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

That's a bit generous! What are the UK laws on car-napping?

I sincerely hope the thing has got too hot for them now and your car is found intact!


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Jolly good..it's only getting better !

As it happens metropolitan police have chosen the right person for the job, that's right an incompetent woman police officer, Detective Constable Clueless, who's got no clue what a Skyline GTR is..... 

She's the case handler, in fact I had to confirm the make and model with her a few times making sure she hasn't mis-spelt it or anything.

She sounded like this video when repeating it







And explaining to her what a modified Skyline is like and for what purpose, is exactly like this man in the bottom right hand corner of the screen trying to make sense of a music video for a deaf person.


http://www.superficial.net/miscstuff/xtina-signed.wmv



Yet another good reason for the thieves to go to sleep at night peacefully


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Been out and about down the Ace Cafe and local area spreading the word and lots of people know about it so fingers crossed for some more leads.


----------



## RadoGTST (Jul 5, 2010)

You spoke to me Alan, was nice to meet you btw. :wavey:
Guys at Alfie's car wash are aware of it too, nice work people


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

RadoGTST said:


> You spoke to me Alan, was nice to meet you btw. :wavey:
> Guys at Alfie's car wash are aware of it too, nice work people


Hi mate, :clap: Good to meet you, Hopefully catch up when we meet at the Ace in the warm, but ref what we spoke about contact these guys .: Welcome To AutoVilla Ltd :. they have done work for me in the past a long time ago......:thumbsup:

Best regards Alan


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks chaps, appreciate all the effort.

After going round to a few breakers yards around the area and a bit further out of the perimeter of the epicentre, the scrappies advice was that they would not touch a unique car like that it's too hot a property for them and no one would be stupid enough to dig hole for themselves, same word everywhere, speaking to a few pikeys, they said the same thing.

They'd rathe collect a banger, a vehicle which is too common. And in terms of how much money the scrap metal would generate, it'll be the same money so they won't basically risk it with a car like that.

Stolen to order seems definitive. 

By those who already own or deal with such cars. 

I had a few other tasty goodies in the boot as well that I had purchased and wanted to install in the car.

Tein bonnet dampers

Autometre monster tacho meter.

Snooper

Simpson harnesses

and a car cover and other bits that I can't remember.


These guys if caught will be arse raped for sure.


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Good point.

Loading please wait ...........


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

JTJUDGE, the fact that you quoted him means you will need to alter your post as well...


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

She's already read this.


----------



## jabran200 (Sep 5, 2005)

Nigel-Power said:


> She's already read this.


lol


----------



## drewzer (Jun 22, 2009)

The Filth are useless anyway, the only way you will get it back is by your own efforts or if they get lucky and stumble upon the car! To get a decent service from them, you would have to tell them boot of the car was full to the brim with cocaine or heroin!! Or offer your reward money to one of them if they find it, they you will see results . . . . . . and fast!:chuckle: They are all bent as f**k and just in it for the early retirement and a good pension.

I can delete this post if its a problem Nigel, just my 2p:blahblah:


----------



## gtr R33 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

drewzer said:


> The Filth are useless anyway, the only way you will get it back is by your own efforts or if they get lucky and stumble upon the car! To get a decent service from them, you would have to tell them boot of the car was full to the brim with cocaine or heroin!! Or offer your reward money to one of them if they find it, they you will see results . . . . . . and fast!:chuckle: They are all bent as f**k and just in it for the early retirement and a good pension.
> 
> I can delete this post if its a problem Nigel, just my 2p:blahblah:


Noooo dont delete it!, couldn't agree more with your post, a few days ago i was told by a friend whose a police officer lots of police are in the force simply for the wage and the bullying!


Here is a genuine story straight from my solicitor about police, a client of his telephoned him because he had gone up town for a drink, was stopped by door security who did a random search, search produced small amount of drugs, police were called and a arrest was made, he made the call to solicitor and stated he had a small amount of drugs on him and in deep trouble, solicitor says why you in trouble (small amount probably personal in which confused solicitor at that point) client states because at home i have 5k in cash, few ounces of coke, scales and a det list (whatever that is) sitting on the kitchen side, you are in trouble solicitor says, when clients questioned in interview nothing whatsoever is mentioned about what was on the kitchen side, nothing, was client going to complain!, to anyone who is going to say was probably took before police got there...it wasn't and a retired officer of a friend has stated police have coke party's, take the last piece of info how you will, i personally don't disbelieve it!

I and a friend have just been "bullied" into giving police 50k because we couldn't prove 100% legitimate money we had was not from proceeds of crime and under civil proceedings we had to do a "deal" to avoid what might of been a 20k in costs trial, i had proof of 2 motorcycle accident payouts, friend struggled a little because it was his life savings which were saved over 7 years ago, they make any excuse they can to extort, every time i went to court other poor sods were losing money to the system, the system bleeds you to death, makes you ill so you either give up or are unable to fight your corner because they have every penny and under civil you have to foot your bill, from what i saw because they take everything one chap was relieved to get under half what was took back, from what i saw it was legitimate money but both the police and client have to weigh up the situation to avoid costly trials from both sides, to me it was obvious the court is on there side...to feed the system.


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Surely there must be a few special police on here as members that can help us out with this problem maybe????

Bob


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Can we not bash the coppers people, it's not a thread about that.

Nigel, if there is CCTV of guys buying **** nearby, can't you ask the police for a screenshot you can put up. If they're in the GTR community they'll be recognised (and either eliminated from enquiries or found).


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

tonigmr2 said:


> Can we not bash the coppers people, it's not a thread about that.
> 
> Nigel, if there is CCTV of guys buying **** nearby, can't you ask the police for a screenshot you can put up. If they're in the GTR community they'll be recognised (and either eliminated from enquiries or found).


+1 for the abovementioned about a screenshot....


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

That could well be possible, the fedz may release the screenshots or even mugshots of the perpetrators (when found).

Worth asking them if that could be posted on the internet sites, surely it'll only increase the chances of tracing the scumbags leading to the car itself.


They have had interseting stuff they've been looking at so far.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

A reward of £5000 has been submitted to Chiswick police station.


Anyone who knows the whereabouts of the car, please come forward and help. You'll not be asked anything else, but leads to the location of the car and you'll be paid the reward by the police (following the recovery of the car). You'll also be protected by the police if needs be, so nothing to worry about.

You can call Chiswick police station on: 0208 2476488 quoting reference: 0503401/12 to arrange an appointment unonymously.

Thanks.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

tonigmr2 said:


> Can we not bash the coppers people, it's not a thread about that.
> 
> Nigel, if there is CCTV of guys buying **** nearby, can't you ask the police for a screenshot you can put up. If they're in the GTR community they'll be recognised (and either eliminated from enquiries or found).




That is a very good idea. Will the police allow it tho?

The police should have a website that has stuff like this on it that we can link to.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

mattysupra said:


> That is a very good idea. Will the police allow it tho?
> 
> The police should have a website that has stuff like this on it that we can link to.


The police already do this. They have a flicker page full of mugshots of wanted criminals. 

The information on the page is for public to see, so no privacy concerns obviously.


Jordan Ashley BROWN | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Nigel-Power said:


> The police already do this. They have a flicker page full of mugshots of wanted criminals.
> 
> The information on the page is for public to see, so no privacy concerns obviously.
> 
> ...




so is there a link to the chaps that are suspected of taking your car then? 

Post the link up


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

Mate I don't know if this is any help but someone off here had their r33 Gtr jacked on a test drive by guess who ....2 Asian guys., I think it may have only been a few months ago.

Sounds like the same [email protected] maybe?

The last guy may be able to provide something useful?

Just a thought mate, maybe it would help


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

euroexports said:


> Mate I don't know if this is any help but someone off here had their r33 Gtr jacked on a test drive by guess who ....2 Asian guys., I think it may have only been a few months ago.
> 
> Sounds like the same [email protected] maybe?
> 
> ...


yes correct, he had names for them i think? cant believe i forgot about that thread. It was in the papers as i think they run him over or something like that?


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

Yep that's it, doubt if they were the correct names though they surely wouldn't have been that dumb.

Perhaps when the mugshots come out the previous guy who got jacked could verify if it's the same dudes.


----------



## danc (Feb 28, 2005)

this thread
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/153719-stolen-silver-r33-gtr-reg-m538-fnw-just-now.html


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

Any update dude?


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

:bawling:


Can't live without a GTR, need my toy back  

Every time I looked at it, it just filled me with so much happiness and put a smile on my face, didn't even need to drive it to get that pleasure.

Cowards!


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

Mate I been thinking about this and cant say how bad it must be, it really is a nightmare. The absolute wabkers need to have their hands chopped off.
If you want something then earn it not steal another mans pride,effort and hardwork


I am sickened by this


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

euroexports said:


> Mate I been thinking about this and cant say how bad it must be, it really is a nightmare. The absolute wabkers need to have their hands chopped off.
> If you want something then earn it not steal another mans pride,effort and hardwork
> 
> 
> I am sickened by this


Sickening indeed ! I'll get my axe ready though, wouldn't hesitate for a second to chop off the [email protected]@rd's hands.


----------



## Ryan_GTR (Dec 15, 2011)

Nigel-Power said:


> Sickening indeed ! I'll get my axe ready though, wouldn't hesitate for a second to chop off the [email protected]@rd's hands.


start with the kneecaps

maybe they will feel your pain then
hope you find it in one piece


----------



## SkylinerDave (Aug 6, 2009)

Really hope she turns up for you bud, I can't imagine the pain your experiencing at the moment.


----------



## danny-scott2308 (Sep 8, 2010)

truly gutted for you mate,i had mine stolen last year so i know exactly how your feeling,dont give up on it fella,someone will talk eventually they always do


----------



## Driftminister (May 28, 2007)

I will spread the thread in Germany and Austria. 
Skylines are very rare in my country, but when there comes your Skyline or parts from it across in Austria, I will most probably get notice and let you know. There are only 2 to 3 garages which do Skylines here including me. 

If the car goes east, it most probably has to cross a german spoken country...

Really hope you will get it back


----------



## adamsaiyad (Aug 23, 2006)

Will keep my eyes open and hear for anything around africa too !!!! chances are it might just end up this side of the world and if it does i will know it by a long mile


----------



## Vipes R32 GTR (May 19, 2007)

this is bollox im to angry to comment but it would be really helpfull if you could get the mug shots off the police and post it i remember reading something like this on a forum in canada and they found them because some1 on the net reconnised the person in the photo i was so happy coz it means there is hope
but it doesnt make sense alarm didnt go off and tracker didnt work whats the chances ?
was your battery fully dead dead ?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I remember that thread. It was ****ing hilarious.


----------



## Vipes R32 GTR (May 19, 2007)

lol it was good put a proper smile on my face


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Driftminister said:


> I will spread the thread in Germany and Austria.
> Skylines are very rare in my country, but when there comes your Skyline or parts from it across in Austria, I will most probably get notice and let you know. There are only 2 to 3 garages which do Skylines here including me.
> 
> If the car goes east, it most probably has to cross a german spoken country...
> ...





adamsaiyad said:


> Will keep my eyes open and hear for anything around africa too !!!! chances are it might just end up this side of the world and if it does i will know it by a long mile


Thanks guys, really appreciate your help.

If the car is not found in the UK, it's more likely to have been shipped out of the country so it could end up anywhere.

Please do keep an eye, it will pop up somewhere in the future. I shall remain hopeful.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

I will spread this on the Japanese forum too as you will never know where your car will be finally.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Cheers enshiu, it'd be funny if it went back home to Japan, you never know anything is possible. But it's more likely to be shipped to eastern Europe or Dubai, Africa or anywhere for that matter.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Nigel-Power said:


> Cheers enshiu, it'd be funny if it went back home to Japan, you never know anything is possible. But it's more likely to be shipped to eastern Europe or Dubai, Africa or anywhere for that matter.


or maybe Nigeria, Kenya you will never know


----------



## RadoGTST (Jul 5, 2010)

Don't give up just yet mate, it's way too hot to do anything with this for now, it will have to resurface in couple of months, they can't keep it hidden forever


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

enshiu said:


> or maybe Nigeria, Kenya you will never know


Yeah massive car scene out there :wavey:


----------



## FakeThinkpad (Apr 30, 2011)

I feel for you mate. this is becoming rather common here in Sweden as well, a couple of months back a rather famous Supra was stolen, and thanks to Forums like these the car was found at a workshop an hours drive away from the place it was stolen, when the police arriwed the car had been put to pieces, some sold and some mounted to another car.

Myself was stolen of my airbag only 2 months after bying a brand new Audi A4, apperently 10 cars in my neighberhood was affected the same night, only Audi, BMW and Mercedes, all was stolen of airbags. later found out in a newspaper that a group of peaple in Poland was found along with over 1000 airbags. Police said they are used for selling on crashed cars, airbags are hard to source and not avalible to buy off the shelf. they did a good job in it as well, knew exactly where to cut a small hole in the drivers door to first cut the alarm wire.

When I get my new car the first thing on my list is to fit a GPS tracker, well wourth the money and you get a better deal on the insurance fee.

Hope it all sorts out in the end.


----------



## jimbo2012 (Feb 15, 2012)

****** in belfast got mine to*

****** put a video of it on youtube*

on youtube under - Gtr skyline Getting Wrecked Poleglass


----------



## wardiz (Dec 23, 2008)

Did you consider to put an ad in a local newspaper with a reward ?
Commuters would read it


----------



## Driftminister (May 28, 2007)

jimbo2012 said:


> ****** put a video of it on youtube*
> 
> on youtube under - Gtr skyline Getting Wrecked Poleglass


Oh my god, just watched some videos with that term. Now I really get pissed off 
Thats the worst that can happen to your beloved car, I would rather drive it against the next tree or over a cliff myself before wanting that gonna happen 

I better get a second tracker with battery, a gps reciever and a gun...


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

*There's a youtube video*


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Nice one Nigel.


.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Yeah it was a nice baby, all my friends and family are very upset about it as they knew how much I loved it. Ideally It shouldn't have been visible but kept indoors.

Lesson learnt though the hard way.


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Its a very busy road mate - the sheer number of people driving through there! 
I always park mine on a side street round the corner from me, as hardly anyone drives past there (its a very small road, people would definitely notice some shady scumbags hanging around)


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Nige, I feel for you mate and without wanting to sound pesimistic, if this were a missing person then the police would be assuming they would be looking for a body by now!

Clearly it has been taken by professionals who have so much confidence that they are willing to take it in broud daylight - what they won't be prepared to do is sit on it and I'm affraid to say that the chance of it still being found in one piece is extremely unlikely.

Therefore, if it were me, I would be working on the insurance company to ensure that I get exactly the market value of this exact car - even if you haven't got an agreed value, as long as you declared all your mods then it is the insurance companies obligation to provide you with a payout that would allow you to replace this car with another of equal level.


I wish you all the best and luck, but I think you should now concert your efforts and look to replace this with an even better one!


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

mifn21 said:


> Its a very busy road mate - the sheer number of people driving through there!
> I always park mine on a side street round the corner from me, as hardly anyone drives past there (its a very small road, people would definitely notice some shady scumbags hanging around)


True.

Quiet residential areas are safer I suppose, then again paradoxically easier as well to nick a car from a quiet place.

Indoor garage is where these cars should be kept, with cctv and all the security needed.


----------



## Carfiend (Aug 13, 2009)

And dogs... really big dogs... that fire lasers when they bark.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

MIKEGTR said:


> Nige, I feel for you mate and without wanting to sound pesimistic, if this were a missing person then the police would be assuming they would be looking for a body by now!
> 
> Clearly it has been taken by professionals who have so much confidence that they are willing to take it in broud daylight - what they won't be prepared to do is sit on it and I'm affraid to say that the chance of it still being found in one piece is extremely unlikely.
> 
> ...


That's right, I have been in contact with the insurance company. They insisted that they need some time for the police to complete their investigations. And that they normally give it 3 to 6 months.

In the meantime I have sent them the folder of receipts which I'm sure they'll find jaw-dropping.

Let's see how they get on with it though.


----------



## Carfiend (Aug 13, 2009)

I had a DC5 Integra stolen and was told they wanted to wait 8 weeks for the police to complete enquires. I just spoke to the PC handling my case and she said they had no leads so nothing to enquire about so I got a copy of the report that said that and sent it off to the Insurance company and it did speed the process along.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Carfiend said:


> I had a DC5 Integra stolen and was told they wanted to wait 8 weeks for the police to complete enquires. I just spoke to the PC handling my case and she said they had no leads so nothing to enquire about so I got a copy of the report that said that and sent it off to the Insurance company and it did speed the process along.


That'll certainly help the insurance side of things.

So far the police remain optimistic. Been also given a time to see them tomorrow at the police station.

They'll then right a report i believe; of what they've done etc to trace the vehicle, a copy of which will be sent to the insurer, and we'll go from there.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Who are the insurance company? I'm sure they would be happy for some great PR on here (assuming they handle your case in a professional way )

Tell them about the thread and the views you've had and how many other forums it is on - think of how much business they could potentially get out of this advertisement


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

****ing low life thieving CU***


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

MIKEGTR said:


> Who are the insurance company? I'm sure they would be happy for some great PR on here (assuming they handle your case in a professional way )
> 
> Tell them about the thread and the views you've had and how many other forums it is on - think of how much business they could potentially get out of this advertisement


I doubt they care much about their PR at the moment, but worry about paying a hefty bill. I'm sure they'll turn round and say the market value for the car is X, though the modifications were all declared.

I hope they'll come up with a sensible value reflecting what the car was worth.

I'm looking at for sale ads everywhre, but can't really find a high spec 33 at the moment. I'm sure they'll ask for a couple of examples of how much similar spec cars are traded for.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Nigel-Power said:


> I doubt they care much about their PR at the moment, but worry about paying a hefty bill. I'm sure they'll turn round and say the market value for the car is X, though the modifications were all declared. .



I think you're missing my point Nige, you have the power at your hand to create a great deal of either negative or positive press for them - I'd use that to your benefit if I were you.

You weren't insuring other cars in the market, you were specifically insuring a car with mods that you had detailed to them. The insurance is there (minus your excess of course) to protect your interest by basically allowing you to replace your car with a like for like alternative regardless of what 'lower' spec cars are selling for - make this point clear


----------



## jabran200 (Sep 5, 2005)

Nigel-Power said:


> I doubt they care much about their PR at the moment, but worry about paying a hefty bill. I'm sure they'll turn round and say the market value for the car is X, though the modifications were all declared.
> 
> I hope they'll come up with a sensible value reflecting what the car was worth.
> 
> I'm looking at for sale ads everywhre, but can't really find a high spec 33 at the moment. I'm sure they'll ask for a couple of examples of how much similar spec cars are traded for.


with cars like these I would get specialists like Abbey, rising sun, new era, gtr shop as well other to value the car for you as well which would back up anything you have. Cars this hi spec are unique and only a specialist can place a proper value on it other than comparing for sale ads of similar cars.


----------



## skyliner56 (Jan 13, 2006)

Any updates on this mate? 

was hoping to see it had been found


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

skyliner56 said:


> Any updates on this mate?
> 
> was hoping to see it had been found


Unveryfortunately nothing at all. The police are sitting on a desk drinking tea  and talking about Eastenders.


By now it's dead and buried I suspect :bawling:

But still looking for a body or bones at least, that will relieve me a bit.


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

Buggers ..... hopefully, something will turn up that leads you or the Rozzers back to the scum that pinched your car. :thumbsup:


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Been out and about asking some questions in northolt/greenford area today people know of the car being stolen but no sightings. Sorry Mate Still looking 

Any news from your end.....................?


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

The news is, 

Some Asian guys planned this, they wanted to sell the car to some boys in Acton for £5K,

These boys do have and have had Skylines for a number of years.

They break them for parts in their garage at home in Acton or Hounslow or wherever they have their hide away.

They're not a member on the forum, but have mates who are members on here.

They know me personally too.

This was all a coordinated plan.

When I left home, one car was following me, went to grab some food about 4 miles away from my house.

The people who were following me were constantly on the phone I could see in the rear view mirror.

But at the time I didn't take notice of it.

So these guys were giving instruction to the tow truck, ie.. how far I am and it's safe for them to get the car.

they must've waited for a long time, followed me for a couple of days,

it was all carefully planned.

no one would dare to come in front of your house and load your car on a truck.

I have a picture of the suspects R43 which is probably worth posting on here.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Post it


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Horrific, if you do find out where they are PM me Nigel, although im sure ull be round there yourself but just incase


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Pay DVLA for current owners details, contact current owner, get name and address of previous owner off of the log book


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

As it happens this R34 was also a stolen or a ringer.

The thing that angers me is the carelessness of the police

they're not doing NOTHING at all.

I feel like shooting them tbh.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Its showing as insured on the MID database and as a Skyline


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

MIKEGTR said:


> Its showing as insured on the MID database and as a Skyline


I have given all these details to the police some time ago,

but heard nothing.

I called them the other day only to hear.


"No we cannot go search for it everywhere unless someone has seen who has taken it."

So they wont even bother with all the leads I have given them.

The above R34 is a ringer.


Anyone know this car at all? or the reg??


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

Does the 34 owner not show up in any of the pics from the meet? Or maybe in some of the pics people chose not to post. Most likely a dumb thing to ask as you probably checked all this out already but just curious. Feels rubbish when you cant give any good help


----------



## alkesh_inc (Nov 10, 2006)

I've never seen that car around the west london area or at any of the gtr meets I've been to, you say he came to the fast five meet, didn't someone take some pics? do you have one of the guy? 
it may help if someone has met him and can recall the face too. 

happy to attend the a lynching


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

No pics of the susupect but the car.


They are the local boys, from Acton, Hounslow, Isleworth, Heston, these areas.


----------



## GhostWKD (Nov 10, 2010)

Initial P! said:


> Does the 34 owner not show up in any of the pics from the meet? Or maybe in some of the pics people chose not to post. Most likely a dumb thing to ask as you probably checked all this out already but just curious. Feels rubbish when you cant give any good help


Or some people who didnt post any pics up at all? With how common camera phones etc are these days I'd bet many people took loads of photos of which none were ever uploaded...

Still makes me feel sick just reading about this so really cant imagine how you must be feeling

If you know that some people in Acton were the ones paying to have it taken, do you know if it made its way to them or went elsewhere? Crazy to think that it could be sat in someones garage or somewhere possibly being stripped to fit the parts to another skyline etc 

Really do wish you all the best in tracking down the ******** responsible, hope they get what they deserve


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

Nigel-Power said:


> The news is,
> 
> Some Asian guys planned this, they wanted to sell the car to some boys in Acton for £5K,
> 
> ...


i dont understand how you can know all this but not know who it is? its impossible for someone to know some of these details without knowing who stole your car. for example, whoever told you that someone stole it to order to sell to a guy in acton MUST know who it was. how could they not? either that or whoever gave you that bit of info is making stuff up or elaborating surely?????


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Chaps,

Can I respectfully remind people that there is no actual proof the car in the picture is involved. I know you think that Nigel but legally we must be careful to not take as a fait accompli something that is alledged at present until proven in a court of law.



edit: sorry Nigel but I am removing the picture until we have further consultation with Mook as I don't want the forum to get into legal hot water.


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

and how could someone know they have mates on the forum but arent on the forum themselves not know who it actually is??


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

bigkev said:


> i dont understand how you can know all this but not know who it is? its impossible for someone to know some of these details without knowing who stole your car. for example, whoever told you that someone stole it to order to sell to a guy in acton MUST know who it was. how could they not? either that or whoever gave you that bit of info is making stuff up or elaborating surely?????


Well, I have heard lots of different stories so far, so you can never be a 100%,

But the above suspects I do know, I know how they look like and where they live. Been there already to check.

They've been followed themselves to see what other hide outs they've got.

At the end of the day, when I hear things that add up, I do follow it up in the hope that it might lead to tracing the car, but that does not mean the iformation is accurate. 

The reason this guy is a suspect is because he's local + he parts Skylines to sell or use himself. 

They're still being investigated.


----------



## RonniNielsen (Jan 14, 2011)

Nigel, do what ever it takes! skrew the system... 

how was thease guys even going to pay you if they are professionally theaves?
usaully they owe a lot of money everywere, and does not own anything..

call in some boys, and deal with it fist style if you find them

were im from, a dept can easy be sold to people who cuts fingers if you dont want to get messy your self.

Just remember, they broke the rule in the first place, and they give a shit about cops.
police wont use any time at all unless it gets pulled over by luck?

But it seems like your closing in on them  keep looking!


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

bigkev said:


> and how could someone know they have mates on the forum but arent on the forum themselves not know who it actually is??


Because the people who've given the info their friends know these guys personally, and they're members on here.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

bigkev said:


> and how could someone know they have mates on the forum but arent on the forum themselves not know who it actually is??


Where did you get this from ???

That I don't know who they're ???

You're making it up.

I never said I don't know who they are.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

There is a guy in London who has form for ripping people off


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Thanx for the update on state of play, will still keep looking but will now ask over that way for any sightings :wavey: 

Best regards Alan


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

Nigel-Power said:


> Where did you get this from ???
> 
> That I don't know who they're ???
> 
> ...


no mate, what i meant was; if someone has told you that the suspected car thief is not on the forum but they do have mates on the forum then surely they must know who the bad guy is?


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

bigkev said:


> no mate, what i meant was; if someone has told you that the suspected car thief is not on the forum but they do have mates on the forum then surely they must know who the bad guy is?


Yes they obviously do. They know the people and the car and a bit more.


Police have been notified.


They have other garages and hide outs in industrial areas in Iver, Wembley and other areas. 

All they do is part stolen cars and ship them abroad mainly, but with Skylines they keep and use the parts in their own Skylines.

Just to make it clear to you.

Yes we do know who they are, where they live etc.


It's just a case of finding my car bits with them, then they're in loads of trouble.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

tonigmr2 said:


> Chaps,
> 
> Can I respectfully remind people that there is no actual proof the car in the picture is involved. I know you think that Nigel but legally we must be careful to not take as a fait accompli something that is alledged at present until proven in a court of law.
> 
> ...


Sure, if the legality side of things implies as such.

I hear the same thing from the police too, hence they are doing nothing whatsoever to trace the car or the people responsible.

Hopeless from start to finish.

I don't wish none of you to be in this situation, you wouldn't know how it feels.

But anyway I don't condone breaking the law or anything, all I'm trying to do is get as much help as possible.

No offence intended to anyone in particular, nor I'm pointing a finger at random people accusing them of the theft of my vehicle.

I've been pretty strong to cope with the loss tbh, I keep saying to myself I'll get another one ,,, about 100 times a day just to relieve myself.

but it still angers me a lot.


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

Nigel-Power said:


> Sure, if the legality side of things implies as such.
> 
> I hear the same thing from the police too, hence they are doing nothing whatsoever to trace the car or the people responsible.
> 
> ...


you should get that sorted in the good old fashion way.
i'm sure with that reward money you could find someone happy to help you.


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

Nigel if you no or have a idea of who it is 
just pay them a visit. (nice way and bad way) 

The law are just going to the piss. By the time they et somewhere it'll be all broken into pieces


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Yeah, something in those lines has been and is being done.


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

Nigel-Power said:


> Yeah, something in those lines has been and is being done.


Good lad. Chop da b$t4rds hands off


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

*The thieves having fun with ringer skylines*

vid removed on request.


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

Can't get to it


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

nazams said:


> Can't get to it


The video?

I can play it fine mate.


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

Nigel-Power said:


> The video?
> 
> I can play it fine mate.



Yep 

Prob not in on my iPhone


----------



## monkfish (Jul 1, 2009)

sorry to hear about this. had something similar happen a long way back but it was only a crappy ford escort (although it was my pride and joy at the time)...the worst feelin for me was that they got away and me and my mates just missed them by 20 mins from when they must have taken it :chairshot
the police were sod all help then.....when my car was found abondaoned with the wheels and stereo gone and my college work and other stuff strewn all over the place in and outside the car....the police said they had put some tape out but hadnt thought to pick up any of my stuff....christ its not like they were gonna go all CSI on it and look for prints......in the end my parents whent to get my stuff from the wreck as they were closer to were it was dumped.

with any luck your insurance company wont be so helpless as the police are being.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

The accuracy of the stories is a major concern though, both for me and the police.

.
.
.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Shame you can't trace the IP address the vid was loaded from Nigel!


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

matt j said:


> Shame you can't trace the IP address the vid was loaded from Nigel!


All have been traced including their address of residence.

Police is dealing with it.


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Nigel-Power said:


> All have been traced including their address of residence.
> 
> Police is dealing with it.


Good luck with it mate :thumbsup:


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

What music's that in the background ?


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

bobwoolmer said:


> What music's that in the background ?


some kind of freshie hispanic crap


----------



## Multics (Apr 27, 2008)

bobwoolmer said:


> What music's that in the background ?


Don Omar - Pobre Diabla


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

tacky music, but you could dance to it.

This dude is singing as if he's lost something.


----------



## Med r34 gtr (Apr 1, 2007)

***


----------



## Med r34 gtr (Apr 1, 2007)

u have pm


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

You have PM


----------



## andyR43 (Jun 13, 2010)

opcorn:


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

opcorn:


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

things are :flame: up ? opcorn:


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

opcorn:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Any updates Nigel?


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Nothing at all mate. All I know is a member on here has nicked it. 


Not good.


Insurance is playing up as well, seems they're delaying things even further.


----------



## NI-GTR (Jun 25, 2008)

Do they dispute your version of events? Mysterious flatbed takes car with no trace? Do they think it's an inside job?


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

It's our own local boys, they definitely have access to the forum, that's all I can say.


they've taken the car fair play to them, they're stripping it down to parts to use it on their own cars or sell etc.

Problem is, can't prove it. Car is hidden somewhere.

But if and when they're found, they'll pay a very heavy price for this.


----------



## drewzer (Jun 22, 2009)

I though you knew who it was?


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

drewzer said:


> I thought you knew who it was?



You could be right


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Sorry Nigel. I can't imagine how you must be feeling.

The very thought of someone from here responsible for the theft of your car is quite simply disgusting.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Kadir said:


> Sorry Nigel. I can't imagine how you must be feeling.
> 
> The very thought of someone from here responsible for the theft of your car is quite simply disgusting.


Indeed!

I feel so disrespected at the fact that these people have followed me and my family around for a while and seeked the opportunity to nick the car when there was no one about and the house and the car was left unattended for an hour only. 

Very angry, it was all well planned now that I put the chain of events together it's painting a clearer picture.

The culprits when traced, will be dealt with in a rather special way.


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Nigel, there was a couple of attempts made on my car whilst i was abroad, my neighbour confronted them and they scarpered. If you have an inkling of who may of taken your car, drop me a P.M. There was a towing vehicle parked around the corner when the attempt was made on my car, can't be coincidence.


----------



## drewzer (Jun 22, 2009)

Nigel-Power said:


> The culprits when traced, will be dealt with in a rather special way.


Im confused!?!?! So you know who it is but you just said, "if the culprits are found they will be dealt with in a special way!" Do you know exactly who it is or just a group of "da boys init!!". The reason i ask is because time is of the essence, although to be honest if they stole it to break it, it would be broken down within 48hrs. Unless they are amateur's dabbling in car crime to pay for their smack fix:chuckle: 

If you have a decent finders fee and enough info on the suspect's, you could an advert up in the local paper with a temporary mobile number, pictures, details of car, with cash reward for info/return of vehicle. You will then have every dodgy bar steward in your area looking for it and the easy money for finding it. 

I had a word with an "individual" in my area who specialises in ehhhh . . . "solving problems", he said he would have even travelled down. How ever i spoke to him two weeks ago, and his words then were . . . . . . "too late its a goner, and the surrounding are will be rife with bulls**t and Chinese whispers by now!!"

Any way i hope you do get it back or at least the insurance pay up to recoup some of the costs and put towards your FD3 or another GTR . . . . . . . or a pair of rottweiler's!!!:chuckle:


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

drewzer said:


> Im confused!?!?! So you know who it is but you just said, "if the culprits are found they will be dealt with in a special way!" Do you know exactly who it is or just a group of "da boys init!!". The reason i ask is because time is of the essence, although to be honest if they stole it to break it, it would be broken down within 48hrs. Unless they are amateur's dabbling in car crime to pay for their smack fix:chuckle:
> 
> If you have a decent finders fee and enough info on the suspect's, you could an advert up in the local paper with a temporary mobile number, pictures, details of car, with cash reward for info/return of vehicle. You will then have every dodgy bar steward in your area looking for it and the easy money for finding it.
> 
> ...



Drew, I'm not looking for the car anymore mate, you're right, the car is more likely to be in peices already. I'm looking for the scumbags who carried this out. Their identities are known through so many sources, but we need to prove it's them, the only way that can done is, if something related to the car is found and its linked to them etc.

We have had eye witness as well where the suspect was 95% confirmed based on the description. It's still in the process and I'm dealing with it, so are the police "innit"

When I decide to deal with these people in a special way, you know who I'm gonna hire.

Your mate, that giant guy who came with you to collect the dogbox :chuckle:

blimey! what was he 7 foot ?


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

I have now bought my secret thieft deterrent. A car cover. Makes loads of noise. I also chain it to our drive way lamp post. Neighbours were a bit pissed off because they said if somebody tried to nick it, they might pull down the lamp post. I told them to kiss my arse.


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

August last year we got broke into and I had an B7 RS4 on the drive and they left that but tried to take a 307 from the drive?

They got scared off when someone noticed the noise and lights on with the shadows moving around and got away with just £10k of gold bits and bobs which could of been much worse.

Hate thieving scum felt so violated, it was the first time in around 9 weeks there was no-one at the house the wife had gone to my parents and I was out celebrating the birth of my son with friends who was at the time just over 2 weeks old. 

No-one in for just over an hour and broke into, horrid to know that someone must of spent weeks watching the house waiting to break in when no-one was there.

Hope you find the scum and they get there just rewards!


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

EAndy said:


> August last year we got broke into and I had an B7 RS4 on the drive and they left that but tried to take a 307 from the drive?
> 
> They got scared off when someone noticed the noise and lights on with the shadows moving around and got away with just £10k of gold bits and bobs which could of been much worse.
> 
> ...


That without a shadow of doubt, is someone who knows you


----------



## drewzer (Jun 22, 2009)

Nigel-Power said:


> Drew, I'm not looking for the car anymore mate, you're right, the car is more likely to be in peices already. I'm looking for the scumbags who carried this out. Their identities are known through so many sources, but we need to prove it's them, the only way that can done is, if something related to the car is found and its linked to them etc.
> 
> We have had eye witness as well where the suspect was 95% confirmed based on the description. It's still in the process and I'm dealing with it, so are the police "innit"
> 
> ...



Lol he is just over 7ft, size 15 feet, 21stone and build like a brick s**t house!!!! But he is a teddy bear just like the BFG (big friendly giant). My poor GTR don't feel so fast when he is in the passenger seat!!:squintdan

Cool, if that's the case then it is just a mater of time and waiting for the connection of him with parts etc. 

What's the crack with the insurance, how are they messing you around?

Best of luck mate, really hope you get justice.:sadwavey:


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

MIKEGTR said:


> That without a shadow of doubt, is someone who knows you


Pretty sure we know who did it, well... 1 of 2 suspects.

1 is very local as in can see our house from there house, or and most probably the culprit. We had a new large shed fitted and installed into the garden, the company we used contracted the work to some gypsies who came and installed it.

Very nice on the day but the fact one went to the toilet 3 times up stairs leads me to believe he was probably scouting out the house layout and what was around.

Live and learn, I'm... no I'll rephrase... 'I was' young and naive in thinking it's safe to trust people on face values.

I can't prove or be certain it was the above mentioned they could be 100% innocent party and life goes on I guess. Whoever it was they left finger prints literally everywhere but forensics said it matched no records. Maybe one day whoever did the robbery will be caught and they'll tally up just for peace of mind that justice is served.


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

Kidnap the mother****$$ torture them till 
open there mouth and tell u where the car/parts are

Need a hand Im sure there will be a few of us on here that will help u


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Is that really what we're doing now, talking all gangster and threatening to 'beat up' the culprits? Because guess what boys, coppers do read forums. So let's keep it sensible eh?


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

you iz right, for real


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Because Police are really helpful.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Kadir said:


> Because Police are really helpful.


Indeed they are. You'd certainly miss them.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

I couldn't care less what the police does or doesn't. All I know is their existance cannot be more useless.

Needless to say, they haven't done **** all, and not even made a phone call, in fact didn't even send me that letter that says 

"Sorry that you've been a victim of crime" 

Seriously, after what happened to me, I have no faith in them. Your house, your possessions are not as safe as you mighy think they are.

Police your own life, for there isn't no police to look out for you.

Just came across this rugby player in Chiswick who's Mercedes SL amg was left on bricks and the wheels nicked, the car is still on bricks since yesterday.

right outside his house. 

Police does nothing.


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Paper works a bitch. Plus They have more pressing things to do like catching people speed on the motor way.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Nigel-Power said:


> I couldn't care less what the police does or doesn't. All I know is their existance cannot be more useless.
> 
> Needless to say, they haven't done **** all, and not even made a phone call, in fact didn't even send me that letter that says
> 
> ...


Nigel, regardless of what you think of the police, stating your intentions towards someone on a public forum is documented evidence if the police ever needed evidence against you. 

As always thinking something and doing it are two different matters but if you've stated you intend to use your own form of justice don't expect to walk away from the consequences. It may turn out that it's you doing time not the people you thought took your car.


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

Kadir said:


> Because Police are really helpful.


P
In 2004-5 it took police 19 months to find my car
and when they did they go " we have good news for you
we found your car but it's been stripped for parts and was 
Burnt and left in a industrial estate" WTF 

if you can handle something without police then I don't see
why we shouldn't


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

When my car was stolen back in 2000, Police did bugger all.

I did my own work and then handed to the idiots CCTV footage of my car being stolen from outside my house. I then chased the relevant department for 3 weeks and was eventually told that they couldn't justify appropriating the necessary resources to enhance the image.

Police suck ass.


----------



## whitehead (Feb 9, 2012)

regardless of whats written on a forum, like Nigels GTR the culprits could write on this very forum saying i stolne your GTR.

The Police would then say well thats not proof if they turn round and say "we were joking i would never steal his GTR" 

This is why the police are useless when it comes to these things. They have too much paper work and unless they have, basically a video with them waving at the camera stealing the car they cant do anything about it. Handling stolen goods is probably the only thing they could be done for by now.


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

seriously mate... you need to "deal" with it yourself now... forget 50.

if you know who they, then arrange 1 visit. its easier than you think. will cost you, but well worth it...


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Guys, please. If you incite this kind of behaviour on the forum you are naive in the extreme if you think the coppers would ignore it if in fact someone did complain of being 'sorted out'.


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

What they mean is there going to approach them with open arms and politely remove Nigels car, leave some flowers as good will gesture for looking after his car and then be on their way. That's what I read anyway. Theres no mention of actual harm!


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

JTJUDGE said:


> What they mean is there going to approach them with open arms and politely remove Nigels car, leave some flowers as good will gesture for looking after his car and then be on their way. That's what I read anyway. Theres no mention of actual harm!


^ exactly.

seriously, i have been in this posiotion. 50 will do jack. i was told by cid directly to my face, unless the car i used in armed robbery / kidnapping or such like, it is nothing more than a paperwork exercise for them. 
he also told me that if the car is suspected to have gone abroad or broken, then the investigation stops there - period, end of! they are too busy to chase down a piece of metal.
he said you will no doubt see it on the costa brava in the future!

so the only person who can get your car back is either you, or someone else working for you.... 
thats the reality.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

nazams said:


> if you can handle something without police then I don't see
> why we shouldn't





> Police suck ass.


Superb, you are now judge, jury and executioner. Go live somewhere where there are no police then.

Where are car crime really really hurts the car enthusiast, for someone who thinks of a car as merely a mode of transport, it's no big issue. Thats why we have insurance.

You need to appreciate there are lots of other things for the already stretched police force to do.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

All well and good giving it the big 'I am' but don't forget, they already know where u live!


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

well i am not giving the big, i am, as i didnt do anything. 

what are they going to do - murder you for getting your car back?! haha. get real.

they will forget it and move on. they make around 5k per car max.. not worth a stretch or worse. this is a professional business to them. its in and out, no complications. 
so they will move on.... plenty of other cars out there.

i have said enough. its upto the OP after all... at least he has a choice.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

nick the tubman said:


> well i am not giving the big, i am, as i didnt do anything. what are they going to do - murder you for getting your car back?! haha. get real. they will forget it and move on. they make around 5k per car max.. not worth a stretch or worse. this is a professional business to them. its in and out, no complications. so they will move on.... plenty of other cars out there. i have said enough. its upto the OP after all... at least he has a choice.


Obviously it wasn't directed at you 

My point was: Do you think if you send someone round there and give them a good hiding, they're then going to say "fair point old chap, we were in the wrong" and leave it at that lol. Get realistic


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

I will get our 7.2 foot giant who's size 15 feet 22 stones

to hump them like a camel.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

I have to say I have no faith in the police either.About 2 years ago I bought a car (Not a Gtr) that had been hugely clocked-76k from 225k!
I reported it to the police who did nothing at all about it! I followed up on the address on the log book to find a fake address had been used.

So I had a car that had been clocked, had fake service history to back it up and a fake log book!
The police had no interest at all and palmed it off to the citizens advice!
Bloody useless imho


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

To me this is a man stealing a car, to the police this is a man simply adjusting his own car door handle!

Redirect Notice


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Police: "Hello sir, how you getting on with fixing your door?"


----------



## drewzer (Jun 22, 2009)

"Allo allo! Do you own this car sir?"

"Yea i just locked my key's in her, on my way to a fancy dress party!"

Very well . . . . . . . . would you like a hand, before i go for a cruse around in a £40k car and achieve sweetFA until i retire . . . . . retire EARLY may i add!?!?!? 

EHHHHHHH??????

:flame:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Why don't people who think the police are lazy and corrupt become policemen themselves? If its so easy?


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

drewzer said:


> "Allo allo! Do you own this car sir?"
> 
> "Yea i just locked my key's in her, on my way to a fancy dress party!"


pmsl :chuckle:


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

.
.
.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

.

.
.


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

Nigel-Power said:


> .
> .
> .


what are we looking at here?


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

It was google street view Kev...


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

bigkev said:


> what are we looking at here?


Can you not see?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

One day Nigel will learn that as soon as you submit a post it gets sent to all subscribers via pm. Lol


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Mookistar said:


> One day Nigel will learn that as soon as you submit a post it gets sent to all subscribers via pm. Lol


:chuckle: although it's email not pm mook 

Any positive news yet Nigel?


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Mookistar said:


> One day Nigel will learn that as soon as you submit a post it gets sent to all subscribers via email. Lol


LOL, I know that pal, but too late :chuckle:


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

matt j said:


> Any positive news yet Nigel?



Unfortunately no news whatsoever.


All I now hear is rumours, a lot of them very misleading and time consuming.


----------



## drewzer (Jun 22, 2009)

Mookistar said:


> Why don't people who think the police are lazy and corrupt become policemen themselves? If its so easy?


Because i have morals, is that not quite obvious?

If i didn't i would consider it, second to bank robber/bank CEO.


----------



## L-Oakley (Apr 25, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the theft. Hope you get your pride and joy back soon.


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

matt j said:


> It was google street view Kev...


all i saw was a man and a dog in a front garden...


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

I think people are taking the mick now, just had a private call, someome saying they've seen the car in an MOT garage. :nervous:

Asked who they were and how they know, they just put the phone down


Went to have a look but nothing.....

Twice this has happened now, a similar [email protected] before a week ago.

What a joke.


----------



## whitehead (Feb 9, 2012)

Could the people who actually have it tbh mate, like you say if they are on here they will want you off their trail as much as they can.


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

very sorry to hear about this.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Nigel-Power said:


> I think people are taking the mick now, just had a private call, someome saying they've seen the car in an MOT garage. :nervous:
> 
> Asked who they were and how they know, they just put the phone down
> 
> ...


where have the got your mobile no. from?


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

Obviously it's been said but just keep scanning the classifieds...those rare parts will be easy to spot.. Also search Europe wide on eBay etc in case they use proxy addresses


----------



## NATEDG (Jul 28, 2010)

Sorry to here about this, we have a thief problem in Auckland NZ as well. Mostly to order I think but a lot of random stuff as well, if you've got something nice, don't leave it at the mall.
My flatmate is paranoid about his S13 and my R33 getting pinched out of the garage... got the door bolted both sides. 

Nigel, is there anyway that the phone company can give you the number that called you, may give you a lead? Even if the number was withheld i'm sure they would help considering the circumstances?

Nate


----------



## TheD (Aug 25, 2008)

Sorry to say this but it's probably broken down to parts and shipped out of this country by now. Either that or it's in a lock up somewhere. People who steel this sort of car either steel it to joy ride/use as a get away car for other crime, in which case it probably would have surfaced by now or it's organised. Therefore they know exactly what they were after and just how scarce they are so its unlikely they would be foolish enough to attempt to move it on in the UK. I also don't think that they would be likely to contact you to try and throw you off the sent seeing as there absolutely no amonimity on the net and public access machines are usually very hard to access without being captured by many CCTV cameras etc.

I haven't read the whole thread yet, did you say you had it insured? You have plenty of pictures so should be able to put together a parts list etc....

I do feel for you though mate. What a crap thing to happen.


----------



## Ropey (Jun 17, 2005)

Nigel-Power said:


> I think people are taking the mick now, just had a private call, someome saying they've seen the car in an MOT garage. :nervous:
> 
> Asked who they were and how they know, they just put the phone down
> 
> ...


A couple of days after my GTR was taken a guy called me and told me he knew where it was and asked if there was a reward - I told him to piss off. He then called me back and asked me for the number of the other guy on my thread who I'd got in touch with after he said he'd had the same done to him. 

Bearing that in mind, I think it's fair to say that the people stealing these cars are on this forum and are reading everything that is posted after each theft. That's why I didn't say too much on here when they took mine.

Nigel, did you tell the police about these 2 calls?


----------



## TheD (Aug 25, 2008)

Any News?


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

TheD said:


> Any News?


No news ! dead and buried.

Gone but not forgotten.


I'm looking forward, and I'm maintaining a positive attitude and will buy another one 100% .

Insurance are being funny, their initial offer pending the police report completion was a complete and utter joke.


----------



## Red Duke (Jan 10, 2005)

Don't let them mess you about, when my car was written off in the accident I got all the usual "I've seen cars for X, Y, Z with the same parts" etc from the engineer / examiner! Which was utter BS! As soon as I mentioned the fact I had an agreed value policy, and like for like replacement on ALL my parts I got a cheque for the full amount within a week or so. Not that I could do much with it from hospital!

It pisses me off no end, you insure a car for say, £20,000. You get charged a £1000 premium based on your information, and the cars value. Why should the insurance then say "well, actually we can get one of those for £15,000" if anything happens? That's great, so why charge £1000 to insure a car declared at £20k? How about customers say "well, I'm only going to pay you £500 for insurance, as you won't pay me the full amount in the event of a claim any way". They'd laugh at you!

Grrr... Must be the cold & flu tablets + beer...! /rant over.

Really hope you get you car back Nigel, or if not, you get the full value of what it is worth!


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Red Duke said:


> Don't let them mess you about, when my car was written off in the accident I got all the usual "I've seen cars for X, Y, Z with the same parts" etc from the engineer / examiner! Which was utter BS! As soon as I mentioned the fact I had an agreed value policy, and like for like replacement on ALL my parts I got a cheque for the full amount within a week or so. Not that I could do much with it from hospital!
> 
> It pisses me off no end, you insure a car for say, £20,000. You get charged a £1000 premium based on your information, and the cars value. Why should the insurance then say "well, actually we can get one of those for £15,000" if anything happens? That's great, so why charge £1000 to insure a car declared at £20k? How about customers say "well, I'm only going to pay you £500 for insurance, as you won't pay me the full amount in the event of a claim any way". They'd laugh at you!
> 
> ...


They are such unfair [email protected] 

I have sent them all the folders of receipts and invoices. I will take it further with them. The price of the car was 28K when insured, and they also had all the relevant modification info etc.


----------



## Red Duke (Jan 10, 2005)

That's what I mean, you're quoted a price for a years insurance! If your house value soared by £100,000, and then burnt down a week later, would they give you the current market value? Of course not, because you only insured it for £150,000!

It's a joke, they're quick enough to hike your premium in the event of a claim! I dunno... I'm off to bed, clocks go forward tonight too, so much for an early night to kill of this cold, hehe.

C'est la vie!


----------



## TheD (Aug 25, 2008)

Nigel-Power said:


> No news ! dead and buried.
> 
> Gone but not forgotten.
> 
> ...


Yeah, keep your chin up. Hopefully they'll come through in the end and you'll get a decent price. Just dont accept until you are happy.


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Nigel-Power said:


> No news ! dead and buried.
> 
> Gone but not forgotten.
> 
> ...


Can't any of the forum sponsors insurance companies off any advice as to the correct procedure/your rights here? (I know each case if different but there must be some guidelines?) After all they're here to help as members of the community, hopefully regardless of wether we are insured with them or not?

Bob


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Without an agreed value it's just another 15 year old R33. Be lucky to be offered more than 6k I reckon? Hardly fair but I bet that's what they've offered

Mook


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Mookistar said:


> Without an agreed value it's just another 15 year old R33. Be lucky to be offered more than 6k I reckon? Hardly fair but I bet that's what they've offered
> 
> Mook


This.

Unless you insured it for more value.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

They offered me 8200-500 excess = 7700 wtf !


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Nigel-Power said:


> They offered me 8200-500 excess = 7700 wtf !


Sadly i doubt you will get more than £10k


----------



## majestic (May 3, 2010)

Have agreed value on my 32 after sending pictures and mechanics report. £12.000.and full spec of car.


----------



## Red Duke (Jan 10, 2005)

Nigel-Power said:


> They offered me 8200-500 excess = 7700 wtf !


WTF!?

Even I got a preliminary offer of £8500 - £300 excess, and your car is / was worth a damn sight more than my old one!! Who are you insured with? That is ****ing shocking! :lamer: :chairshot


----------



## StuartUK (Nov 13, 2006)

Thought the whole idea of declaring mods, is A: for the legal side of things
and B: That they get replaced ????

So i figured if greedy insurance co's payout, they pay average car price + cost of parts ? (unless you have an agreed value), or am i being naive ?


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Nigel-Power said:


> They offered me 8200-500 excess = 7700 wtf !




Daylight robbery.
Who insures you?


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

Unless you have an agreed value policy you are definitely gonna get screwed.


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

Red Duke said:


> That's what I mean, you're quoted a price for a years insurance! If your house value soared by £100,000, and then burnt down a week later, would they give you the current market value? Of course not, because you only insured it for £150,000!
> 
> It's a joke, they're quick enough to hike your premium in the event of a claim! I dunno... I'm off to bed, clocks go forward tonight too, so much for an early night to kill of this cold, hehe.
> 
> C'est la vie!


They pay the rebuild cost and contents ( if insured ) the house price increase are more to do with the land than the building


----------



## jimmy1234 (Nov 16, 2011)

StuartUK said:


> Thought the whole idea of declaring mods, is A: for the legal side of things
> and B: That they get replaced ????
> 
> So i figured if greedy insurance co's payout, they pay average car price + cost of parts ? (unless you have an agreed value), or am i being naive ?


its worth whatever the going rate for this spec car is worth to a new buyer...

not av price plus parts.


----------



## GTR33-MP (Dec 29, 2004)

Originally Posted by Nigel-Power 
They offered me 8200-500 excess = 7700 wtf ! 


Don't accept it ! send your insurers ads of cars with similar spec to yours to prove you could not replace it with what they have offered.

which insurance co are you with?


----------



## carbonfootprint (Apr 21, 2010)

OP clear your inbox! 

:thumbsup:


----------



## gaaables (Mar 5, 2005)

So sorry to be reading all this. I've had a car stolen before, and it's truly gutting. I hope you manage to get a good pay out, and hopefully one day find the chaos who did it. All the best mate


----------



## Robbo Fandango (Apr 5, 2012)

Me too.

I hope you get it back in one peice.


----------



## StuartUK (Nov 13, 2006)

What happened with this in the end ?


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

The lack of good news means it was either stripped of parts which were then sold on to the less scrupulous members of the skyline community or, most likely, it was shipped abroad before anyone could stop it and someone somewhere has a very nice spec GTR they didnt pay much cash for.


----------



## XashskylineX (Jun 25, 2013)

So sad for this happing !!!!!!!!

What was the the out come on this ??? 

Have you been paid or has the car been found ????


These thieving scumbags should be be killed


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

XashskylineX said:


> So sad for this happing !!!!!!!!
> 
> What was the the out come on this ???
> 
> ...


Well, where shall we start? Nigel was always a bit of an enigma and one we struggled to solve but here's a possible outcome - shock horror - he had the car stolen and broken to commit insurance fraud, as was his standard MO.

Nigel Power aka Kevin Heartbreak aka Majib Sediqy was (is) just a low life criminal and there's plenty of information out there if you want to track down his various aliases and his company, Thunder Storm Cars. 

Further Heartbreak for jailed Brentford boxer - Get West London

Just be careful who you talk to and who you trust on forums as there's a very good chance that Nigel Power was only on here to gain information about users cars. It proves that truth is often stranger than fiction so take care of your cars folks.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

He offered me £14k for my R34 when it was for sale. As it was only worth that much to him.  it didn't go any further and that may have been a good thing!


----------



## toonarmy (Apr 14, 2008)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Well, where shall we start? Nigel was always a bit of an enigma and one we struggled to solve but here's a possible outcome - shock horror - he had the car stolen and broken to commit insurance fraud, as was his standard MO.
> 
> Nigel Power aka Kevin Heartbreak aka Majib Sediqy was (is) just a low life criminal and there's plenty of information out there if you want to track down his various aliases and his company, Thunder Storm Cars.
> 
> ...


shocking


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Well, where shall we start? Nigel was always a bit of an enigma and one we struggled to solve but here's a possible outcome - shock horror - he had the car stolen and broken to commit insurance fraud, as was his standard MO.
> 
> Nigel Power aka Kevin Heartbreak aka Majib Sediqy was (is) just a low life criminal and there's plenty of information out there if you want to track down his various aliases and his company, Thunder Storm Cars.
> 
> ...


so he turned out to be a plum then


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

JTJUDGE said:


> so he turned out to be a plum then


When did you delete him as a friend:chuckle:


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

as soon as I read this


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Well, where shall we start? Nigel was always a bit of an enigma and one we struggled to solve but here's a possible outcome - shock horror - he had the car stolen and broken to commit insurance fraud, as was his standard MO.
> 
> Nigel Power aka Kevin Heartbreak aka Majib Sediqy was (is) just a low life criminal and there's plenty of information out there if you want to track down his various aliases and his company, Thunder Storm Cars.
> 
> ...



For that one i wasn't expecting.


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

I actually thought his real name was Nigel

image loading in 5 sec. If image doesn't load, wait 5 more sec


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Well, where shall we start? Nigel was always a bit of an enigma and one we struggled to solve but here's a possible outcome - shock horror - he had the car stolen and broken to commit insurance fraud, as was his standard MO.
> 
> Nigel Power aka Kevin Heartbreak aka Majib Sediqy was (is) just a low life criminal and there's plenty of information out there if you want to track down his various aliases and his company, Thunder Storm Cars.
> 
> ...


WOW thats a shock
Remember meeting him at one of the fast furious meets. Never would of guessed. Trust nobody....

I do remember his number plate being offered for sale on ebay

Sam


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

two words about this slug... ******* **** - mmm... swear filter !


----------

